# Secrets, passion, betrayal: Apart From Love



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

*Book Description:*
My novel, Apart From Love, is an intimate peek into the life of a uniquely strange family:

Natasha, who used to be an accomplished pianist, has been diagnosed with early-onset Alzheimer's. Her son Ben, who left home ten years ago, was never told about her situation. Her ex-husband Lenny has kept it a secret from everyone, and at the same time he has been carrying on a love affair with a young redhead. Anita bears a striking physical resemblance to his wife, but unlike her, she is uneducated, direct and unrefined.

This is how things stand at this moment, the moment of Ben's return to his childhood home, and to a contentious relationship with his father. He finds himself standing here, on the threshold of where he grew up, feeling utterly awkward. He knocks, and a stranger opens the door. The first thing that comes to mind: what is she doing here? The second thing: she is young, much too young for his father. The third: her hair. Red.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Uvi. . . . .

Welcome to KindleBoards, and congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Shimmering luster, let me try, let me reach you
Layers beyond layers of red, all aglow
With trembling fingers I touch... Flimsy tissue
It comes down upon me, folding high into low

To read more, click the link
http://uviart.blogspot.com/2012/01/where-did-cover-image-come-from.html


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Tom Riddell describes himself as a a fairly easy going kind of guy who takes responsibility for his life and is interested in many things- everything from politics to books, to the super natural- paranormal. Who says that being 50+ can't be fun?He is currently working on a novel. He is also a TV Producer at SCCTV (Washington @ Work), a web site administrator, and a host Blog Talk Radio Show: The Writers' Lounge. I am very honored that he posted this ★★★★★ review on his site:

"The author has taken a very complicated premise, involving three complex characters and interlaced them all into a story that will seep into the hearts and souls of many readers. It is surely destined to become a novel that you will well remember for a long time to come.

The richness of this tale becomes beautifully evident in the way the author delves into every intricate detail of the story. Not overly done, the narrative fits perfectly, pulling you along, tantalizing you to want more..."

Tom concludes the review with these words:

If there are first time novels that truly belong on The New York Times Best Sellers List- this one is it! This read, from beginning to end, remained solidly at the very top of the star rating scale for me. Excellent work!"

To read the review in its entirety click http://www.tomriddell.com/blog/?p=376

On a humorous note: For a writer just coming out of obscurity, how do you know you're starting to make a dent in the public mind? When you utter a whisper, how do you even know someone is listening? Well, in my case, the answer this: you know it when Beyonce and Marilyn Monroe start following you on Twitter! How cool is that! (And don't even bother hinting that Marilyn is no longer among us--she lives on!)

To read more, click http://uviart.blogspot.com/2012/08/beyonce-and-marilyn-monroe.html


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

A4.0 out of 5 stars Wonderful! 14 Aug 2012
By ShonUK
Format:Kindle Edition|Amazon Verified Purchase
"`Apart from Love' is quite unlike any story I've ever read, and I enjoyed every moment of it. The writing is full of lyricism and imagery, melancholy and hope, whilst the story seldom wanders very far from one cramped apartment in Santa Monica.
It is not a book that will take you on a journey through a place or an era, but rather through the minds of three people.
Anita, Ben and Lenny are undoubtedly connected through kin and marriage, yet are so sadly disconnected by their individual histories, secrets, guilt and remorse. They find an obscure way with which to communicate and reach out to each other, recording their voices and thoughts on an old tape recorder. The fact that they share this tiny living space, yet are so far from understanding each other is beautifully delivered through Poznansky's prose and style.
Anita is Lenny's second wife, articulate and eloquent with her desires and despairs despite her dreadful English, brash ways and lack of education. Ben, only a year older than Anita, is Lenny's son. He is recently returned after years estranged from his broken family. Natasha, Ben's mother and Lenny's first wife, is the white elephant in the room, her absence enormous and tangible.
`Apart from Love' is a clever, in-depth, unadulterated exploration of the thoughts of these individuals as they flow unheeded through their minds, allowing the reader to float, swim, wade, and splutter along with these oft times drowning characters.
The story wraps up in a wonderful way, pulling the threads together to make sense of the way the book has been structured.

I noticed that Poznansky is also the painter of the stunning cover design, her gift with word images spilling into visual art, proving herself a very talented artist."

(This review has just been posted on the book page of Apart From Love on Amazon UK.)

Also, listen here for my radio interview at The Writers Lounge this afternoon:

http://www.blogtalkradio.com/the-writers-lounge/2012/08/21/the-writers-lounge-presents-uvi-poznansky


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm waiting to be taken, but now, be forewarned
Don't you dare come near me, or else you'd be scorned--
Unless you delight in contemporary fiction
And enjoy reading a book with detailed scene depiction

If you let me pull you in, deep inside
Until you find yourself there, in my characters' mind
I'll make you burn in hell, ablaze in desire, 
I'll let you swirl like smoke, ever higher and higher

I'll bring you down here: Santa Monica, Venice Beach
For a father-son meeting, with a blame and a breach
You'll hear Lenny, Natasha, Anita and Ben
And be tortured by guilt, again and again

Find a path to forgiveness, find a way to come clean
Find the words to explain what exactly you mean
Turn page after page, then fall to your knee 
'Cause Apart From Love, no feeling is free

http://www.amazon.com/Apart-From-Love-ebook/dp/B006WPITP0/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Can't get shorter and sweeter than this: a new ★★★★★ review: "Absolutely Brilliant. I loved Apart From Love!"
http://www.goodreads.com/review/show/385338324

Also, one more new ★★★★★ Book Review: "The family dynamic has been written about since the beginning of time: the Biblical story of Joseph, Macbeth, and in the 1930s, William Faulkner's The Sound and The Fury. Like Faulkner, Ms. Poznansky uses more than one person to tell the story of Apart From Love." 
http://www.conniesbrother.blogspot.com/2012/09/apart-from-love-by-uvi-poznansky.html

Also: Interview with Uvi Poznansky, author of Apart From Love
http://www.conniesbrother.blogspot.com/2012/09/interview-with-uvi-poznasky-author-of.html


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

What is the Next Big Thing? It is a ripple of creativity, spreading across the new writers of today! Each one gives an insight to her upcoming work, then tags her fellow writers to do the same...

To read more, click the link:
http://uviart.blogspot.com/2012/09/the-next-big-thing.html

Are you a competitor? During a race, are you reaching out for the target with all your being? If you are, we are alike, so here's a glimpse of the finish line, and of how I feel when I fall short of my target.

Last time I promoted the Kindle edition of Apart From Love, the book has reached its place among the top 100 on Amazon Bestseller Rank list for free books. In fact, it reached #85 on that list, which to me seems nothing less than amazing! Or perhaps, it was beginners luck...

To read more, click the link
http://uviart.blogspot.com/2012/09/a-race-to-finish-line.html


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

There are 34 eloquent, beautiful reviews on Amazon for my novel Apart From Love, but I have just received the one I consider the most rewarding of all! Check it out; this is why a writer writes:

http://uviart.blogspot.com/2012/09/the-best-review-ever.html

On a similar note: Ashley Fontainne is an avid reader of classic literature. She is also the author of Zero Balance, Accountable to None, and Ramblings of a Mad Southern Woman, and the host of a Blog talk radio show, which is dedicated to interviewing Indie writers. So I am honored that she has just posted a review of my novel on Amazon. Ashley titled her review "A Literary Symphony" which makes me happy, in part because of the presence of the white piano in the story, and the musical themes it touches on, and in part because it tells me how Apart From Love touched her heart. This is what she says:

"Uvi Poznansky has penned a literary symphony, complete with a cast of likeable yet bruised characters.
The story unfolds as each central figure takes center stage, allowing the reader to slip inside and vicariously experience their true emotions--no matter how damaged they are.

The story centers around Ben, his father Lenny, and Anita--Lenny's new wife. The underlying currents of a myriad of emotions are woven throughout each chapter as each of them struggle to deal with their new role and place in the broken family dynamic. Although Ben is an adult, he still feels the pain of the divorce of his mother and father years ago and holds an almost religious awe of his mother in his memories of her. He also harbors deep resentment toward his father for the demise of the marriage.

Enter Anita, the vivacious, and younger, new wife of Ben's aging father--and the reason for the divorce of Ben's parents. The family unit was shattered the day Anita came into the picture, and for years, the relationship between father and son simply did not exist. However, time, space and tragedy tend to soften deep-seated anger, and Ben reunites with his father after Lenny's most recent bout in the hospital.

Upon Ben's arrival back to the home he fled years ago, the tension he feels toward Anita is immediate for a variety of real and imagined reasons. Even as an adult, Ben finds it difficult to come to terms that another woman attempting to perform the role of wife and step-mother--and the fact that he finds himself inexplicably attracted to her.

This eloquently written tale provides a look into the damage caused by infidelity and the long-term emotional scars a broken home leaves on everyone involved. It also shines a light on the testosterone filled battle that each father and son share as they pursue more trophies to add to their internal mantle.

This book was lyrical--the words graced the pages like a tragic opera. It is apparent that Ms. Poznansky is a talented artist, painter and lover of the arts in each delicately crafted sentence.

This novel was a true pleasure to read and I recommend it to anyone that loves a compelling story of family struggles and affairs of the heart."

Posted here: http://www.amazon.com/review/R3QXIDLMPHH8F4/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Michelle Bellon's ★★★★★ book review :

This is one of the most exquisitely written novels I've ever read.

From the very beginning, this story engages you as it is written with elaborate execution, mixing poetry with a novel. The author immediately pulls you in with Ben's return after having been gone for ten years. His emotions are raw and disjointed as he grapples with his father's recent marriage to a woman that has played a huge role in why he left in the first place.

Though it took me a few chapters to get my bearings as the story glided back and forth between characters, that did not deter me from reading on. I was instantly intrigued with Ben and wanted to understand why he felt the way he did about his family.
Then along came Anita with her quirky ways and uneducated speak. She is endearing as she is both innocent to so many things, yet so completely not in others. I couldn't help but root for her throughout the entire novel.

As the author carefully reveals the layers and depth of each character through poetic prose, the reader begins to understand just how complex their story, their ties really are. But most importantly, are the moments of shared enlightenment between the characters and the reader as they discover secrets and realize their own faults, wishes,and desires.

I highly recommend this story.

Can be found here: http://www.goodreads.com/review/show/325695604

Just listen to me, as I bare my soul 
Talking to Gabrielle and Nicki-Nicole 
No need to put me up on some high pedestal 
'Cause here we are, girls: seriously sensual

To hear about some of the intimate details hidden in the pages of Apart From Love, Listen to my interview with at Seriously Sensual: http://www.blogtalkradio.com/seriously-sensual/2012/08/25/author-spotlight-uvi-poznansky


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

"Back home after the funeral I cannot find a moment alone. The place is buzzing with neighbors and distant relatives, including my three aunts, each of whom has eyebrows painted in, in place of the real ones. At first they talk in low voices, afraid, perhaps, that grandma might hear what they say, or come out to scold them for their manners. They bend over me and pinch my cheeks so hard that instantly, I forget all about the pain in my foot inside the bandages. 
So I am forced to hide from attention. I stand there, very quietly, in the corner behind the tank, and feed the new fish, which dad got for me earlier that morning; just a smidgen between the fingers, like he told me... And then maybe one more smidgen, or two, because I hate learning lessons, and because I am bored and lonely here, in this crowd, and also because of the fish, because they look so hungry for these little specks. You can see them flocking up in a big haste, competing to reach the surface."

Ben, in Apart From Love
http://www.amazon.com/Apart-From-Love-ebook/dp/B006WPITP0/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

"I imagine him coming back home, later this evening, and taking a step back-away from the mat-to make certain he has unlocked the right door. 
He would call, "Anyone home?" and an echo, a crisp echo would rattle the air, as if to announce an unusual depth, an emptiness. 
He would then raise the key to his eyes, staring incredulously at it. It must be the right one, or else the lock would have jammed-but even so, the old man would check it again carefully, as if some bend, some scuff on the metal might, perhaps, explain the wrong turn of things. 
He would rub his eyes, amazed to discover Beethoven's bust planted down there, in the dust, on the floor, its eyes frozen in dumb confusion. Discarded. No longer perched on top, it seems to have shrunk-or else the space has, somehow, ballooned around it. 
The marble head seems cropped by a beam of light on one side, and a pile of music notebooks on the other. The sculpted shoulders lean against streaks of peeling wallpaper, blackened streaks that have previously gone unnoticed, crumbling away in the shadows, behind the bulk of the piano, which is now missing.
I cannot begin to guess what my father would say, if he would say anything at all, I mean, before he starts shouting."

http://www.amazon.com/Apart-From-Love-ebook/dp/B006WPITP0/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

"Then he says to his son, You should go, because this place can't hold the two of us for much longer, and because a young fellow like you must be hungry for adventure, and eager to see the world, and the last thing you want is to remain here, stuck in this stuffy place, with a grumpy old man, so here's some money, it should be more than enough-if spent modestly-for travel expenses, and stay in touch, and good luck with everything. 
And Ben tries to say No, quite to the contrary, there's much more space now than there ever was, with the grand piano cleared out of the way, just look at Anita over there, stretching her arms and doing quick twirls, all across the room. 
At hearing all that, Lenny just clenches his jaw-but he don't even grumble or nothing, and I bet he's holding his tongue just to drive home the point, like, how calm he manages to be, and how there isn't no sign of anger in him, or nothing. 
All the same Ben seems to know that he's being punished. So without even glancing at me-like I'm the one to be blamed for all this-he bites his lip and goes into his room, where he can't help kicking the wall once or twice, after which he comes out to the kitchen, and kicks the refrigerator and then opens it, to look for an ice pack."

http://www.amazon.com/Apart-From-Love-ebook/dp/B006WPITP0/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

"I bet that like me, he remembers that night, the first time we danced, 'cause now that the tape recorder has finished giving out the long, rustling hush, and the music comes on, it's the old song, doubled by a ghost of its sound: something slow from the sixties, which years ago used to bring tears to ma's eyes, 'cause like, it awakened her to being lonely, and now it brings them to mine.
Lenny cups my face in his hand and pecks me lightly on the cheek. Then he starts showering me with the littlest kisses, all along the trail of tears, his mouth slipping down the skin of my neck. And I laugh-not only on account of being ticklish, but because suddenly I'm aroused, and even a touch nervous. And I say, "Let's just dance," which is echoed, like, by the laughter of the walls.
So Lenny backs away and I come, and then in reverse, he comes as I back away, and we go and come, come and go this way for a long while-but we don't hardly move from the same spot, here by the sofa, even though there's so much space now around us, for dancing and what not."

http://www.amazon.com/Apart-From-Love-Uvi-Poznansky/dp/0984993207/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Welcome Home! Today we have the awesome Uvi Poznansky, author of Home and Apart From Love. Uvi is a very talented in several areas. Welcome Uvi, it's a pleasure to have you visiting and sharing your work...

*Tell us a little about yourself.
*
I earned her B. A. in Architecture and Town Planning from the Technion in Haifa, Israel, and practiced with an innovative Architectural firm. Then I received a Fellowship grant and a Teaching Assistantship from the Architecture department at Rensselaer Polytechnic Institute, and earned her M.A. in Architecture. Then, taking a sharp turn in my education, I earned her M.S. degree in Computer Science from the University of Michigan. I worked as an architect, and later as a software engineer, software team leader, software manager and a software consultant (with an emphasis on software for medical instruments devices.) You can find my work online at uviart.com. It includes poetry in English and Hebrew, short stories, bronze and ceramic sculptures, oil and watercolor paintings, charcoal, pen and pencil drawings, mixed media and even animation.

This year I published a novel, Apart From Love, and a poetry book, Home.

*How did you decide to enter the world of writing?
*
I never decided to enter the world of writing--rather, the world of writing has enveloped me from childhood. Before I even know how to hold a pen, my father (who was a published author, a poet and an artist) would ask me to collaborate with him and help him rhyme his poems. He would also read world poetry to me in several languages, none of which I knew, and translate these poems for me on the fly. Which allowed me to appreciate the music of the words, and the emotional impact this music has upon my soul.

To read more click the link
http://crystalpixiedust.blogspot.com/2012/11/welcome-home.html


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Join me in celebration of the bonds we have with our parents, bonds that at times are stretched to the limit through life challenges, which I describe in my books: my novel Apart From Love and my poetry book Home. On the Thankgiving holiday, the event will culminate in choosing three winners in the Writing Contest, which is described here: http://uviart.blogspot.com/p/contest_5.html

To join the celebration, go here: http://www.facebook.com/events/299302943514274/

And now, an except from Apart From Love:
"My little one would gurgle and coo right here, in my arms. I would be brushing my lips over his scalp-ever so gentle-careful not to touch nowhere close to the tender spot, right there at the top. I could almost feel the fine fuzz of his hair, real soft, tickling my cheek. 
In my head I could kiss, I could almost swallow his tiny fingers. They would wrap around my finger, their nails so pink, so incredibly clear. And the little hands, they would stroke my hair or like, search for my breast.

Then I would touch the nipple to my baby's lips, and watch him latch on and like, suck, suck, swallow, breathe; suck, suck, swallow, breathe. 
All the while his eyes would be fixed on me, curious to see, to separate my face out of that blurry chaos, that first, misty sight of lights and of shadows. And so I promised myself: I would give him that which I never got. I would become such a good mama, like no mama ever was! I would keep him safe right here, close to my heart."

http://www.amazon.com/Apart-From-Love-ebook/dp/B006WPITP0


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

"What matters is only what's here. I touch my skin right under my breasts, which is where the little one's curled, and where he kicks, 'cause he has to. Like, he don't feel so cosy no more. Here, can you feel it? I reckon he wants me to talk to him. He can hear me inside, for sure. He can hear every note of this silvery music. 
It ripples all around him, wave after wave. I can tell that it's starting to sooth him. It's so full of joy, of delight, even if to him, it's coming across somewhat muffled. Like a dream in a dream, it's floating inside, into his soft, tender ear. 
I close my eyes and hold myself, wrapping my arms real soft-around me around him-and I rock ever so gently, back and forth, back and forth, with every note of this silvery marvel. You can barely hear me-but here I am, singing along. I'm whispering words into myself, into him."

This is in the voice of Anita, my character in Apart From Love.



















And what she is envisioning is motherhood, which is the subject of my sculture by the same name. It is hard to imagine this is actually bronze, because the patina is made to look like marble. I polished the piece until it became completely smooth to the touch, as if nature--by gusts of wind and the flow of water--has buffed this rock over time, the way pebbles come to be.

But in the back, I 'carved' into the piece, so as to make it look as if it has broken. This makes for an interesting balance, as if you try to make a rock stand on edge. But more importantly, it is symbolic, for self-sacrifice is the nature of motherhood.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

I am truly moved by this a recent review of Apart From Love, written by one of my earliest readers, Angela Davis, whose poems I have been following for the last few months:

5.0 out of 5 stars incredible read!, May 26, 2012
By Angela Davis - See all my reviews
Amazon Verified Purchase
This review is from: Apart From Love (Paperback)
Apart From Love is an inspiring novel by an amazing woman who is a writer, poet, sculptor, painter, and more. This novel spurred me to write again, and delved into my soul in a way that no other novel has done in many years. The intensity of characters, and their interconnections with one another, will entrance the reader, and remind us of the times when love was complicated and furious, yet honest and real. The voices of the primary characters are genuine and touching, and the story will encapture even the most jaded persons. A true voice here, a brilliant search into what can be and what truly is.

--------

Ruth Jacobs lives a quiet life in a small village in Hertfordshire, England, which is quite a contrast from her teens and early twenties, spent rather waywardly in London. She is the author of In Her Own Words... Interview with a London Call Girl. I was tickled pink when she offered to interview me on her website.

And so, this morning I woke up to a surprise: having answered her questions only last night, the interview 'In the Booth with Ruth' http://ruthjacobs.co.uk/2012/11/26/uvi-poznansky-interview/ is already up!

--------

Thank you for getting Apart From Love, it rose to #2 in Family Saga


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Ashley Fontainne is an avid reader of classic literature. She is also the author of Zero Balance, Accountable to None, and Ramblings of a Mad Southern Woman, and the host of a Blog talk radio show called the WriteStuff, which is coming to its close this weekend (to be replaced with a new show.) I have read Ashely's poetry, and trust me--her writing is no rambling, it is a full throated roar!

So I am truly honored that she brought me on her show for this special episode, to talk about Apart From Love, Home, my sculptures and paintings, the new possibilities of publishing in this new Indie era, and more.

Come take a listen to our conversation:
http://uviart.blogspot.com/2012/12/no...

*´¨)¸.•´¸.•*´¨) ¸.•*¨)
(¸.•´ (¸.•`

I am so lucky that my work has engaged this amazingly fast reader with a sharp perception of story and execution. Being an avid reader Cynthia J. Smith consumes ten books a week, this in addition to being a truck driver and the author of Voices in My Head. Here is the review she posted for my novel Apart From Love, on Amazon and Goodreads. For me It is a road mark--it bring the number of reviews on Amazon to 40!

5.0 out of 5 stars perfect title, December 6, 2012
By Cynthia J. Smith - See all my reviews
(REAL NAME) 
Amazon Verified Purchase
This review is from: Apart From Love (Paperback)
This book starts with the perfect title. Apart from love is a phrase used by all three of the main characters and its meaning is slightly different for all three. Amazing.

This story is written by Lenny but, he uses Ben's and Anita's words as they seem to narrate.

A story of secrets, family conflicts and confusion. Each of the characters has a stumbling block which keeps them unable to love or be loved.

Ben is the son who is estranged from his father due to the fact that his mother left. Even after he discovers why she left, he still can't seem to figure out how to get his father's love which he so needs. He hides in plain sight and cannot just come forward.

Anita is Lenny's mistress at first then his second wife. She comes from a slightly abusive family and has no real idea what love is. She only knows what she wants is safety and prestige. To be a wife! She becomes mistress to Lenny knowing he is married. She assumes her beauty will make him love her and replace his wife.

Lenny is just lost in his love for his first wife and the secret he must keep from all. He tries to write the story in the hopes that if he gets it just right, life will return to the way it was.

The ending was so amazing!

Uvi has written a poignant story. I am truly amazed by the depth of each of her characters.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Winter comes with frosty nights, 
Winter comes with snowball fights
Time to find a quiet place
Hold my books in your embrace

It's warm now, take off your glove 
Stay Home and read Apart From Love
Get it for you and for your friend
A holiday gift, to give, to send

My books are here, no need to wait, 
Night will come, it will be great.










"Then I go back and close the door to the corridor, which at once darkens the room. It is a vacuous black, a nothingness that is falling in upon us. I have to feel my way around, as if my eyes have suddenly grown blind. Finally I reach the corner of the room and crouch down there, on the floor, and I hear him panting, panting in distress. The one thing that seems to help him relax is listening to the sounds around him, especially to the sound of my mother breathing, and to my voice saying, I am here, dad. I am right here if you need me. 
After a long while the room starts to take shape. You can slowly discern the folds, the faint folds of the curtains, and the light seeping in under the wavy edge. And there, in the bed, you can see his outline, combined with hers."

Excerpt from Apart From Love


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Contrary to popular belief, I see the brain working together, undivided between it left and right sides. It is overlaying its creative and analytical functions in every task. There are compositional problems to resolve, and color combination methods to gauge when you are painting a picture, at the same time that you are chasing your muse. The same is true for writing a story or composing a piece of music, with the added effect of time: a painting is perceived at once, more or less, while music and story unfold for the listener one note at a time.

So I say, paint with a pen, write with a paintbrush. My art strives to tell a story, and my stories strive to bring you into the scene being painted! Here is a good example of the mutual influences between art and writing. I painted this oil painting a few years ago, driven to do so by a recurrent nightmare. Then, earlier this year, I brought it to life in letters, and weaved it into my novel, Apart From Love (see excerpt below.)










Just yesterday-when I laid there in bed, bleeding all day, not even knowing where I was-that was when at last, the dream found me. 
In it, I find myself in a public place, which is strange to me-even though I know, somehow, that I've already been here. I've visited this place, perhaps the night before. 
It's raised like a stage, and flooded with light: a harsh glare, which blinds me. For a minute I can't see nothing in the dark, beyond that ledge-but I know that them faces are out there, blank and blurry. They're all there, hushing each other, gazing at me. 
I see myself standing there in front of them, naked.
Red-faced, I hunch up as tight as I can. I fold over my thighs, trying to hide, to cover my body, my shame-but my hands, they're way too small, so my nipple slips out of my fingers. And there it is, circled by light, for all to see, and to jeer at me, and to lick their lips, which is like, glistening out there, tiny sparks hissing in the distance. 
For a little while, my sleep is light. And so-even as I'm looking straight into that spotlight, or like, reaching down to touch the ledge of that stage-I can tell that all this is false, it's nothing more than a dream. But then I fall deeper, even deeper into it, and now I really believe what I see: 
Some thread is crawling on my skin. Laying across my knees is a strap of fabric, which is frayed and stained, here and there, with my blood. When I pull it in, trying to drape it around me, or use it for a blanket, it resists. It don't hardly give in, 'cause it's tied to something-no, somebody-standing right here, directly over my bare back. 
Me, I don't want to turn, but I take a peek over my shoulder. Wrapped in layers of rags and straps and loose ends, all of which is tattered and like, drenched in reds and browns, the figure seemed shaky. He lifts one leg, and tries to balance himself, teetering-this way and that-on one foot. His hand tries to touch the back of my neck-and misses it, grabbing a handful of air, instead. 
And his blood-red lips, they're curled up, in something that looks an awful lot like a smile. A mocking smile, one that don't change. 
In my dream, my feet must have frozen. I can't move, can't run away from him, or even climb off the stage, because at that point I'm weak, and too scared to even breathe, and because of that thread, which binds us. And so, rooted to that spot, I look up at him. At this close range, our eyes meet, and my heart skips a beat, 'cause at that second, his are empty. 
Suddenly I catch sight of someone else, someone standing way over there, in the distance, behind him; behind the curtains, even. Except for her hand, which is caught in the light, it's hard to even notice her, 'cause at first she's like, real shy, even modest, and keeps herself in the shadows, out of the spotlight. 
But then, she changes. Her long fingers, they're gathered, one by one, into a fist. And twisted around her little finger, you can find-if you focus-the ends of the rags, and the straps, and the thread, all of which extend from there to here, where he stands; all the way, to the joints of his wrists and his elbows, tying them like, real tight. 
And from backstage, she's pulling him-raising, dropping, tightening, loosening-making the puppet move, shake, jiggle, even dance on the tip of his toe, and like, bringing him, somehow, to life. I gasp, thinking: she can twist him around her little finger, if she wants to.
Me, I cringe as he puffs, breathing something in my ear. "Go, go back home, go," says the puppet, in a voice that is not really his. "Go to the place, the place where you came from, you came from. Go back to your ma, ma, your mama."


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

"I leaned over the railing of the pier, and for a second hoped he would see me. How could he not, with my hair flaming red, and blowing, long and wild, in the winter wind, which swept across the divide? 
Now I could see the girl sitting there, opposite him. She raised her glass and clinked it against his, then cuddled up to him, like, to whisper something up close, in his ear. 
I don't hardly know if there was something odd with the air, which stirred past me with cloud after cloud of salty mist; or the sheet of glass over there, which must have had some flaws all over it; or the mirror image of sunset, which buckled out of shape, in and out of the flaws; or else, was it the film of tears, which formed in my eyes; or the sorrow, which came in like a tide, to wash over me-but in a blink, everything blurred. 
Everything started swimming in front of me: like, the shadow of her little black dress, the flash of her gold earring, even the blond streaks in her hair. All of them things, which lived on the other side of the layers-the layer of mist, and of glass, and flaws, tears, wash-they all rippled a bit and then, settled into a haze."

Anita, in Apart From Love










Inspired by a sketch of a nude I have drawn earlier, here is a collage using magazine cutouts glued to transparency paper. Because of the materials I used, it was a bit difficult to photograph this properly; but in real life, the best way to view it is against a window, so the lights seeps through the transparency paper.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

In my novel Apart From Love, Ben refuses, for the longest time, to give up on his mother, who has been diagnosed with early-onset Alzheimer's. But in the later part of the novel he is finally facing the moment of truth:

And this, this is the moment when the truth comes to me, clear and naked in its full ugliness, and I cannot deny it, cannot ignore the horrific meaning of what she who used to be my mother does next:
Sensing a presence next to her, she stirs back, as if by instinct, and for a split second smacks her lips. He may think this is a sign, perhaps of gratitude. I can see the sudden relief, the surprise in his smile. His eyes start closing, as if in anticipation of a kiss. 
And then, then she opens her mouth, like some animal-a lizard comes to mind-hungry for its prey. She stays there, seemingly lazy, utterly motionless, jaws dropped, chin hanging, waiting for her feed. Waiting, waiting, waiting for more. Waiting without a word. Waiting with a need that can no longer find its satisfaction, the need of a body, an empty shell of a body whose mind has finally left it. Waiting, because mom will never be able to give.
At once I let go of the double doors so they swing, and come to a close. And I turn, and I run, run out of that place as fast as I can, so as not feel her eyes, looking at me without taking me in. 
I am still running. I have to, because I find myself held still in that moment, when the truth has come to me, damn it. Who can be so brazen as to deny it, and who wants to take a second look.



















In this charcoal sketch you can see how I study the features of the face at the moment of shock, when in a flash, you are facing that which you would not face before. A moment of truth can be a personal one, which you experience in private, or a communal one. Which is why I used this sketch also in my large oil painting, Earthquake:http://uviart.blogspot.com/2012/03/earthquake.html


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

"Later, when I wake up, it takes me a while to grasp where I am, and even longer to figure out that I've lost time, that time has passed. The last thing I remember is like, making breakfast for him-and now, somehow, it's late afternoon. 
I'm lying here on my side, with the bedside lamp shedding a dim light behind me. I can tell that his side of the bed is empty. Why am I here? How did I get here? Why am I so dazed, so confused?"

Anita, in Apart From Love










This is a a watercolor painting I created a few years ago, on a non-absorbent sheet of paper called Yupo. It allows for lovely water puddles to happen on the page, which can drive you crazy if you have a meticulous, careful character. It is a great exercise to use this paper, because it invites you to relinquish control of every aspect of your creation. Only then can you discover the beauty of 'happy accidents'. Only then can you, as well as the watercolors, flow.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Oh what is there to say
Come Valentine's day?

You bring a dozen blood-red roses
She thinks, Is this how he proposes?

With a bottle of wine
You whisper, Be mine

You offer a big chocolate heart
She thinks, Well, that's a start

She loosens your tie
And gives a deep sigh

The fire is burning, the music is on
But all you can see on her face is a yawn

Then from your pocket you pull out the ring
She shakes her head, No, I want one more thing

What does she want, come Valentine's day?
In cupid's name, what should I say?

She smiles, Bring me Home, Apart From Love
Then I'll be yours, like a hand and a glove

And you say, Give me A Favorite Son
Now let's blow off the candles, one by one

What more is there to say
Come Valentine's day?


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

"I gaze across the ceiling and along the walls, trying to pick out every shade, every hint. And there, opposite the bed I spot my wedding dress which-now I recall-I've hung on the coat rack, right there in the corner. 
The corner of the bedroom is the only place here which I reckon is truly mine. Strange, no? I still feel that way, despite having slept here with him, on and off, for like, the past ten years. I keep telling myself that I must claim this space, claim it as mine, right away. And maybe I will one day, when the baby's born. 
Staring at that corner I know one thing, and I know it real clear, at once: this lovely dress, made of heavy satin and trimmed with lace and beading and what not, which I've dyed, the morning after the wedding, orange at the top and purple at the bottom, so it can still be used in the future-like, at dances and parties and stuff-this dress isn't gonna to fit me no more. 
Up to now I've pictured it in my head, shining awful brilliant, just like a rainbow, and swirling all around me; and with every step, billowing between my legs, and like, making me adorable, so adorable in Lenny's eyes-but now that I touch my belly and feel the beginning, the very beginning of change, right here around my waist, what's the point of all that."

Anita, in [book:Apart From Love|13498089].










This is my charcoal drawing titled The Wedding Dress, inspired by the sight of a wedding dress that a friend of mine inherited from her mother. In it I contrast the loveliness of the dress, and all the dreams it invokes, with the nakedness of the figure, who at this point is left without illusions.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

"I try to avoid looking at her body-but still, I can see the ticklish point under her chin, and the long line of her neck, which is plunging into the collar, and the jugular vein fluttering there, and the nipple, half of which is peeking out from the shadow, down there under the opening of the shirt. 
Her ribcage starts flaring up now with rapid, disorderly breathing, as if to escape a nightmare. This, I figure, is something she must face alone..."

Ben in Apart From Love










I painted this watercolor with yellows and greens that I rarely used before, because I wished to give this figure a glow. Her fleshiness is accentuated with the perspective I chose, looking up at her from a vantage point at the level of her knees. I named her 'Butterfly' because despite being heavy, she has a twisting, swinging motion across the paper.

*On a different note:*

I feel truly honored that Rich Weatherly, the author of Closed Doors, has posted a review of my novel, Apart From Love. This is what he writes:

http://www.amazon.com/review/R7YVELMMV4KYH


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Did you hear the great news? I am so excited to tell you: my novel, Apart From Love, is now in production, soon to become an audiobook! As you may already know, the novel is told in two voices, Ben's and Anita's, and the interplay between the two of them is the essence of the story. In the coming weeks I will tell you everything about the voice auditions, and about the two amazing narrators I have chosen. Today, I will start with a different aspect of the production: the cover art.

Of course, the image is the same as for the print edition--with one exception: the dimensions. The cover art for the audiobook must be square, which means that I spent my time extending the folds of the red fabric left and right of the image. So, it went from the rectangular image of the print edition to this:










So here you can see layers and layers of red, shimmering fabric, in which the main character finds herself tangled more and more, losing herself in a knot of passion. The ends of the strips of fabric are falling away from you, disappearing gradually into the mist of distance. The depth of the picture and its layering effect are both symbolic of the story: each on of the characters has a depth of memories going back to their childhood, and a rich layering of conflicting emotions, love-hate, guilt-blame.

Over this art I will float the text: the book title, author name, and the names of my two fabulous narrators. Stay tuned... Will show it to you soon...


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Today I would like to introduce the narrator behind the voice of my character, Ben. I first heard his voice narrating a wonderful book titled The Man and His God, which I had read and reviewed on Amazon. Listening to his voice, you feel like cuddling in bed with the book, or perhaps with the character he plays. Which is why I thought that his name was misspelled: David Kudler. So I was pleasantly surprised when he approached me and offered his audition for Apart From Love.










And then, when I heard his voice, I knew I found the right voice. David is lyrical, intelligent, literate, and a real voice actor, capable of multiple accents and ages for the characters. So in my novel, he will become not only Ben (at the age of twenty-seven and at the age of twelve) but also his father Lenny, the bumbling lawyer, Mr. Bliss, and aunt Hadassa as well!

David has been a voice and stage actor (AEA, SAG-AFTRA), a writer, and a book editor for over twenty years. Since 1999, he has been in charge of publications for the Joseph Campbell Foundation. Based on this experience, he added the titles of ebook designer and audio producer to his shingle. As a narrator, he has a warm, versatile voice, and a great ear for character and dialect. He loves bringing multiple characters to life at the same time. Here is what he says about himself:

"Though I'd done plenty of voice-over work, it wasn't until I was creating an ebook of my own children's story The Seven Gods of Luck and was producing a read-aloud track that it occurred to me: I've got all of the skills and facilities to create professional, high-quality audiobooks."

So in designing the cover for the audiobook, I have already added his name in the bottom right corner of the image. I chose the color of the font to be very similar to the hot red fabric in the background behind it--just a little bit brighter, so as to separate from it in a subtle way.

======

Also I would like to introduce the narrator behind the voice of my character, Anita. By now we are beginning to lay out our plan for the dual-narration. In this process we join our imagination and our creative forces, which is quite different from writing a novel, which takes place entirely in the author's mind.

To find her I listened to numerous auditions of talented narrators and actors. But when I heard her voice, I knew instantly that I need not look any further. What set Heather Jane Hogan apart was not only her sultry voice, not only Anita's Southern twang, and not only the heartfelt interpretation of the text, but most of all, this: she did not play Anita--she WAS Anita.

So in designing the cover for the audiobook, I have already added her name in the bottom left corner of the image. Graphically, there is the 'busy factor' consideration: taken together, the book title, author name and the names of the narrators add up to a lot of text, but I wanted to avoid cluttering the image.

This is why I chose the color of the font to be very similar to the cool turquoise background behind it--just a little bit brighter, so as to separate from it in a subtle way. You will also notice that the shadow cast down from the letters is soft and fuzzy, no hard edges, which helps separate the letters from the background over which they are floating.









Here are a few quotes of what Heather says about herself:

"I work as a Voiceover. In case you're not sure what that is, Webster's definition of a voiceover is, "the voice of an offscreen narrator, announcer, or the like." For me, it was an easy transition from stage and film acting to voice. I love telling a good story, so voiceover has been a great fit for me."

"In 1999, I went skydiving. I'll never forget it. It wasn't what I expected. I thought it would be exhilarating; that I would land and shout something like, "WOO HOO!!"&#8230; but&#8230; at least for me, it was more of an overwhelming experience. Afterwards, I just wanted to sit and contemplate my belly button."

"In 2003 and 2004 I won the NaNoWriMo (National Novel Writing Month), hosted by http://www.nanowrimo.org. They host a challenge every year during the month of November for you to write a novel. It doesn't have to be good, no one reads it for proof (the contest is honor-based) - but you have to write 50,000 words in one month (the definition of a novel). It's a great and challenging exercise, even if you're not a writer."

"I sing in the car. Loudly. I'm that woman you see on the highway, belting out tunes as if she were on stage somewhere and blissfully unconcerned that other people on the highway can see me." 
"I love roller coasters. The more twisty-turny-upside-down-back-and-forth-hair-raising, the better."


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

With 46 reviews for Apart From Love, 12 reviews for A Favorite Son, and 11 reviews for Home, mostly all of which are ★★★★★, the question is not how many, but what is it that they describe. I think they describe this: ♥♥♥♥♥... So I invite you to go to the Amazon page of each book and read the beautiful, eloquent customer reviews...










*Lovely ★★★★★ review! "A Beautifully Crafted Triangle of Love"
Get romantic suspense APART FROM LOVE $2.99*


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

I had the great opportunity to appear for an interview on the website of a fabulous author and friend, Christine Nolfi, where I was asked this: Why move between genres?

This is a question I often ask myself. My books cannot easily be classified in the narrow confines of a particular genre, because life as we know it-and my art, which mirrors it- constantly change from one genre to the next. One moment is is humorous; the next, it is erotic; then, it might be a tragedy.

To read the interview, in which I also talk about the latest and greatest news--my two audio projects!--click here:
http://www.christinenolfi.com/blog/?p=320


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Get the print edition of this highly acclaimed book, Apart From Love (46 reviews, ★★★★★) just in time for Easter! Audiobook coming soon...

Here is a timely excerpt, especially for Passover, a flashback to Passovers past:

"If I were to focus strictly on my parents, ignore the entire background of this place, and let the clutter and the smell of it just fall away, this could take me back to a different time, a time in my childhood, when our kitchen table was set for the Passover meal. What comes back to me first is the tinkle, as my father finished blessing the wine, and clinked his glass against hers, against mine.
I remember: the table was draped, all the way down to the floor, with mom's best, rarely used tablecloth, made of the smoothest ivory satin you ever touched. Dad sat at the head of the table, mom to his right, I opposite her. 
All day long she had been cooking, which infused the air with a wonderful aroma. In it you could detect a sharp whiff of horseradish and of gefilte fish and sweet brisket and red cabbage and roasted potatoes, all of which made my stomach growl. It went on growling until he finished reading the long, archaic text in the Hagadda, which meant little to me, except a vague notion of the utter futility of patience. 
I remember: my mother ladled the clear, golden chicken soup and set it here, steaming before my eyes, with three matzo balls floating inside, which was her way of giving. "It's hot," she said. "Make sure to blow on it first." Yes, the smell of her cooking was good, but then, the taste! Just wait till you took the first bite-"


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

*Would You like Me to Bring You a Little Surprise*

"And as soon as I hear me say, Don't be stupid, I remember being six years old. I remember having the same sense of panic, and trying to calm myself in the exact same way, when mom went to the hospital, saying, "Be a good boy for daddy, and how would you like me to bring you something, a little surprise?" I remember then, that she came back empty-handed. I was careful-very careful-not to ask her where my surprise was, because I could tell that she had no answers. Mom laid in bed many days, with eyes red and swollen with tears. And later-when she finally got up, and by accident she saw the baby carriage, my old, crooked baby carriage which dad had fixed up and cleaned and polished, and from which he had removed all the rusty spots-then a shudder passed through her. And she turned away and went back to her bedroom. It was there, through the keyhole that I saw her, folded up on the bed, as if there was a great pain in her."

Ben in Apart From Love

Looking for a highly acclaimed read? 
46 reviews, ★★★★★
Audiobook coming soon!


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Wow--here is a new five star Amazon review, this time from a reader who purchased the paperback edition of Apart From Love! This is review #47!

★★★★★ Passion at its finest!, April 7, 2013
By Laura - See all my reviews
Amazon Verified Purchase
This review is from: Apart From Love (Paperback)
A very passionate book! Gripping, riveting, and fascinating! Love this book! A compelling story of love and deception to a man.

*On a different note:*
Celebrate Love with me! My highly-acclaimed novel ♥ Apart From Love ♥ is coming out in an amazing audiobook edition. Take part in a new Writing Contest. Expect fun, action, and above all--the unexpected!

Love


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

So, here is the cover for the audio edition of Apart From Love!

My purpose is to display the title, author, and narrator names in a way that complements the underlying image. So I had to adjust the brightness of the text, so that the name "Heather Jane Hogan" stands out, blue on blue, by the same degree as "David Kudler" stands out, red on red. It is all a question of balance...

I chose the Golden color of the title so it stands out the most over the image. Under it, the author name is displayed in a peachy flesh color, same as the figure. I wanted to impart the feeling that light comes from above, and it is caught by the text, more so at the top--Apart From Love--and less and less as it trickles farther and farther down.










Audiobook coming soon!


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

I have just read a truly enlightening article written by David Kudler, the gifted narrator of my upcoming audiobook. In it, he draws parallels between two of his recent projects, especially the use of music in both of them. Here is how he opens it:

"I've just wrapped recording on my second full-length audiobook this month - David Wesley Williams lyrical novel of sex, family, and rock 'n' roll, Long Gone Daddies. As I was listening through just now, I realized that there were a lot of similarities between this bluesy book and my most recently completed (and soon-to-be-released) project, Uvi Poznansky's Apart From Love. Both books dissect tangled, dysfunctional families featuring deeply fractured father-son relationships, each of which is hiding some very important secrets. And music is very much at the heart of each.

For an audiobook narrator/producer, music is both a joy and more than a bit of a challenge. Audiobooks - for the most part - are not meant to include music tracks (Audible and Amazon don't like them), and so any music must be created purely by the narrator in the character's voice. When a song is known, that can be great fun; when it's created by the author, that's fun too&#8230; but can sometimes take your breath away."

To read more, and to take a listen to Aunt Hadassa, click the link "You Haven't Lived Until You Heard Her Singing":

http://uviart.blogspot.com/2013/04/you-havent-lived-until-youve-heard-her.html"


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Have you ever listened, I mean, really listened to the lyrics of 'Twinkle, twinkle'? The words can truly take on different meanings, which is something I explored in moments of despair and moments of hope in my novel.

When Ben goes to Sunrise Home to visit his mother, who has been diagnosed with early-onset Alzheimer's, he wonders about her. Can he reach her, can he evoke some memory in her mind? Her body is intact, but is it now merely an empty shell? He knows not what she has become, who she is... In the background, an old woman's voice can be heard, croaking a lullaby. And somehow, the words take on a meaning of a heart-wrenching farewell:

"Then, to the sound of the thin, painful voice in the distance, breathing the words, Though I know not... What you are... Twinkle, twinkle... Little star, I glance at my mother. 
I wonder if what I am going to say about this or that photograph will make any difference, because now I am starting to lose heart. I doubt we can ever find a way-be it a way back, or a way forward-to connect to each other. 
The time I remember is no more than a wrinkle for her."

Ben in Apart From Love

In another scene, Anita raises her eyes to the musical animal mobile, which she has hung up overhead, for her baby. She sings the words as she crosses her hands around her body, embracing him. Expecting new life, the lullaby takes on a meaning of hope:

"For now, I mean, until I get a cradle for my baby, it's hung up in the bedroom window, right in the center, where the blinds meet. 
So at night, when I feel sad, or tired, or just sleepy, I pull out the little string to wind the thing up, which makes the animals go fly-fly like a dream-so slowly around your head. 
And at the same time, it brings out a sweet lullaby, chiming, Twinkle, twinkle, little star... How I wonder what you are...
I stand here, by the window under the mobile. I touch the glass between one blind and another, and watch them animals, mirrored. They come in like ghosts, one after another, right up to the surface, swing around, and fly back out, into the dark. Then I gaze at them stars up there, so far beyond, and ask myself if they're real-or am I, again, misreading some reflection."

Anita in Apart From Love

The subject of motherhood is near and dear to my heart, and I express it in my writing and in my art, as you can see here:










To listen to the voice clips of these excerpts go here: http://uviart.blogspot.com/2013/04/a-mothers-lullaby-from-despair-to-hope.html

♫ °˚˚ ✿*‿*) ♡♥ ◦°˚˚


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

AuthorDianaBaron said:


> Great poem!


Thank you so much, Diana! 
I put a lot of thought into how to reach to readers. You may enjoy this one, which I posted on my blog, http:uviart.blogspot.com, last night in anticipation of the books going FREE:

The clock is now ticking, time to set the alarm
Be super careful and you'll come to no harm
Head over to Amazon at the stroke of midnight
To find my book free! Oh what a delight...
Get Apart From Love, A Favorite Son
Get Home, and let the yarn be spun...


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

AuthorDianaBaron said:


> I love it. I took a poetry class in college. It was so much fun to write poems. I need to write a poet hero so he can serenade my heroine with love poetry. I'll stick that thought in my "stuff I want to write" notes.


Ah! I can see the creative juices in action! Thank you so much Diana. I will definitely check out your work (right after my FREE promo, which consumes me this weekend.)

btw: Are you on Facebook too? Would love it if you came to celebrate my launch event 'Love' with me! 
My ★★★★★ novel Apart From Love is coming out in an amazing audiobook edition, just in time (I hope...) to be your Mother's Day gift. I have posted a Writing Contest for members of the events, and now posted a poll for everyone to select their favorite poem. Check it out! Expect fun, action, and above all--the unexpected!

To join my launch event: Love

Also, I can see you love the music of words... So take a look at my poetry book Home, which is FREE today (along with the other two books.) What have you got to lose?

Best,
Uvi


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

AuthorDianaBaron said:


> "Creative juices in action"... oh boy, sounds like a tagline for a really hot novel!  I'll check out your FB page. How did you get the book to come out as an audiobook?


Check out acx.com. It's a place where authors and voice actors find each other!

And Diana, this is such a fascinating process! Unlike the writing process which is--for the most part--a solitary creation, here you have a creative collaboration! You would love this poem, which I wrote in tribute of my narrator when we finished the first audiobook (a new-age twist on a biblical yarn, the story of Jacob and Esav):

Springing out of my mind, out of this cage
His words but a whisper, right here on this page
Jacob trembles in shame--not because of his sin 
But because he wears nothing but a sleeve of goatskin

Lonely and naked, how can he rejoice
Wishing to be wrapped by the warmth of voice
While back in the camp, Eliezer the butler
Croaks out of the throat of the Great Kuddler

Oh please, trust me now, this is no spelling mistake
For his voice can cuddle--but it can also shake
Yes, Kuddler lets you hear the subtle clipclop
Of a camel approaching, Becky perched at the top

And so at long last, by hook and by crook
Jacob speaks loud and clear in this audiobook










Now in case you like to listen to audiobooks, the first one of mine is already out--A Favorite Son.

The the second one... Any day now! I am so hoping that Apart From Love will come out for Mother's Day! Hold fingers for me, Diana... Meanwhile, all my three Kindle books are free! Don't miss out, download them today...


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

A new author page now showcases highlights of my literary work. Take a look at it and please, if you will, tweet or like it:



*On a different note*

Friday night we have a date
Check your watch... Don't be late!
Just don't ask, Will you be mine?
Here's the bottle: uncork the wine

I'll bring chocolates, no need to cook,
Oh wipe my tears: the audiobook
Is still not here... But luckily
I just enjoy your company

No more sadness, no more blues
Lets put on our dancing shoes! 
Friday night we have a date
Check your watch... Don't be late!

¸.•**•.¸¸.•**•.¸¸.•**•.¸

Come Join me Friday night, the last night of my launch event
♥ Love ♥

Download Apart From Love
Audiobook coming soon










My sculpture, The Dance of the Old Virgin


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Did you notice the new slideshow feature on my blog? Right at the very top?

If you are reading any one of my books--Apart From Love, A Favorite Son, or Home (in either Kindle or print edition) I will gladly feature your image here!

To learn more, click here: Your Image at the Very Top!










*On a different note:*

I am so thrilled that my interview with Author Alliance has gone live! I loved the way it opened, with this question:

*I understand that that your father was a great influence on you becoming a writer?*

I started telling stories and composing poems before I knew how to hold a pen between my fingers. My father, a poet, writer and artist, would write these for me, and even quote words I invented. He would ask me to help him rhyme his poems, and later on, when I was twenty years old, he asked me to give him a selection of my poems, for inclusion in a book of poetry he was about to publish...

To read more, click here:
Author Alliance Interview with Uvi Poznansky


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

*Wow! It Has Arrived, It's Finally Here!*

This is a magical moment for me, one I have been waiting for! Apart From Love the audiobook edition, is finally out! Highly praised 5-star novel, 48 reviews:

"There is a quality so deep and raw in Apart from Love that it's almost impossible to put this book down. In my opinion, Uvi Poznansky writes like a painter. She starts with a clean canvas and dabs a little paint here and a little paint there as she develops her characters and creates her masterpiece. Her strokes then become broader, more passionate, more vivid and vibrant as she continues to let her characters' stories unfold. She draws you in to a deeper level than you might actually want to go as she ignites the fire to your own love, passions, and fears."



New!!! Treat yourself to a gift, download the audiobook edition! Apart From Love

*On a different note:*
It was such a pleasure, and an honor too, to be invited for a chat with Lisette Brodey, the author of Crooked Moon, Molly Hacker Is Too Picky! and Squalor, New Mexico. Just being here, at Lisette Writer's Chateau, makes you feel as if you have arrived from a ride at the French countryside, the gate opens before you and now a place is cleared beside her in front of the fireplace, where a little flame is dancing before your eyes...

Check it out: my chat at the chateau.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

At the end of the cab ride to Sunrise home, the silence is finally broken when my father glances at me, and his face softens, and he says, "Anita is right. I have been tearing her, inside. I need to separate what is real and what is not." 
And I say, "This here between us, this is real. And the loneliness, too." 
In return he says, "I am so sorry, Ben. I do not know what came over me tonight. I guess I was not prepared for you. Forgive me."

Listen to Ben's voice here



















★★★★★ bookreview:
"A feast for the armchair psychologist. 
Reveals insights that can touch and frighten each of us"

Treat yourself to a gift
Download the audiobook:
*Apart From Love*


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, and congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you are, no doubt, already aware of, so please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Uvi Poznansky said:


> Thank you Ann! This thread has been here for a long time, not sure why the greeting is posted again... But I do love it.


sorry. . . .lost my mind temporarily! It was on the 50th reply and so it was the 'only post' on the page and I totally missed the fact that it was actually the THIRD page. But, hey, Free bump!


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

The author of the highly rated book Jaded Hearts, Olivia Linden, also provides services to self publishing authors: ghost writing, book covers, and book reviews. This morning she invited me for an interview on her blog. She opened with an ice-breaking question about my guilty pleasures...

*Ok, ice breakers:
Guilty pleasure?*

Chocolate&#8230;

*What kind of book do you read in your spare time?*

Anything goes: poetry, drama, novels, short stories&#8230;

*Ok, now let's dig a little deeper with something that others would be surprised to know about you.*

You may have seen my art, but do you know about my animations? If you visit my Amazon author page, you will find two of them under the subtitle Author Video (on the right-hand side, about the middle of the page.) Check it out here: Amazon Author Page

*Where did you find the most support as far as your writing goes?*

You may be surprised by my answer: Fellow authors! I spend a lot of time reaching out to readers, and in the process I engage with a great number of authors. Promoting your work is incredibly hard for those of us who are not celebrities, those who start in obscurity. But I have learned one thing: in these conditions, the more you give-the more you receive! If you share the work of a fellow authors you admire, they are likely to share yours; if you retweet what they say, they are likely to return the favor. Mutual support is a win-win proposition.

*That is great advice to us Indie writers. Uvi, do you consider writing a career or a hobby?*

No-I see it as a passion! Which is why a work in such a relentless manner to reach out to readers. I believe, with all my heart, in my work. When my characters are in your hands, when you lift them off the page and let them take shape in your mind, it simply thrills me.

*Wow, your love of writing is very evident. How would you describe your writing style?*

Great question, and one I was never asked before! I simply write the way I think, so it's a bit difficult for me to define my own style, because it requires me to step out of my skin&#8230; But I can quote several of the reviewers, who say my writing is 'lyrical', and inspired with an 'artistic' insight. Here, for example, is the opening of an Amazon review by Dolores Ayotte:

_"There is a quality so deep and raw in Apart From Love that it's almost impossible to put this book down. In my opinion, Uvi Poznansky writes like a painter. She starts with a clean canvas and dabs a little paint here and a little paint there as she develops her characters and creates her masterpiece. Her strokes then become broader, more passionate, more vivid and vibrant as she continues to let her characters' stories unfold. She draws you in to a deeper level than you might actually want to go as she ignites the fire to your own love, passions, and fears."_

*So like any artist has a muse, was there something that inspired you to write Apart From Love?*

Over a year ago I wrote a short story about a twelve years old boy coming face to face, for the first time in his life, with the sad spectacle of death in the family. The title of the story is Only An Empty Dress. In it, Ben watches his father trying to revive his frail grandma, and later he attempts the same technique on the fish tilting upside down in his new aquarium.

_"I cannot allow myself to weep. No, not now. So I wipe the corner of my eye. Now if you watch closely, right here, you can see that the tail is still crinkling. I gasp, and blow again. I blow and blow, and with a last-gasp effort I go on blowing until all is lost, until I don't care anymore, I mean it, I don't care but the tears, the tears come, they are starting to flow, and there is nothing, nothing more I can do-"_

I set the story aside, thinking I was done with it. But the character of the boy, Ben, came back to me and started chatting, chatting, chatting in my head. It became the seed of my just-published novel Apart From Love. In writing it I asked myself, what if I 'aged' him by fifteen years? Where would he be then? Would he still admire his father as a hero, or will he be disillusioned at that point? What secrets would come to light in the life of this family? How would it feel for Ben to come back to his childhood home, and have his memories play tricks on him? What if I introduce a girl, Anita, a redhead who looks as beautiful as his mother used to be, but is extremely different from her in all other respects? And what if this girl were married to his father? What if the father were an author, attempting to capture the thoughts, the voices of Ben and Anita, in order to write his book? So the process of writing became, for me, simply listening to the characters and trying, as fast as I could, to capture their thoughts. My role as an author was merely suggesting a place, coming up with the stage set and illuminating it as appropriate for the time of day, and allowing the characters to describe what they see and to act out their passions and fears.

*Yes, I believe in listening to the characters and letting them write the story, and keeping up with their thoughts can be tricky. What other aspects of writing Apart From Love did you find challenging?*

The hardest part was daring to break the rules, and in that decision, relying on the internal rationale of the story. Most books have a set of rules for literary style and for punctuation marks in order to distinguish 'pure narration' from 'dialogue'. But in Apart From Love, the story is told entirely from the point of view of the characters-to the point that my voice as the writer is nearly silent. Therefore, the punctuation, or the rhythm of the story, should follow the way they utter sentences and breathe in-between. So by design, Anita had to become a sharp contrast to both Lenny and his son, Ben. She is an antidote, if you will, to their refined, complex hesitations. Her grammar, therefore, is utterly atrocious&#8230; I couldn't just drop in a double negative here and there, because that would be more even more jarring, so I dropped it in quite liberally&#8230; I threw in the word 'like' in every one of her paragraphs, just for good measure, and had loads of fun with the way she talks!

*So you set your characters free and they brought the story to life. What else did you learn from this experience?*

I learned that to anchor fiction, to make it true, you must weave in a lot of facts. This is particularly important to establish the setting: the time and place of your story. In my novel, Anita is surrounded by yellowing pictures, besieged by forgotten history, which must seem distant to her, because it belongs to others. So, if you had to design a movie set to bring this situation to life, what furniture would you use? What objects would you place on the furniture? How old would these objects be? Whose style do they reflect? How would these objects appear in daylight? In the dark? In what ways would the sight and sound of them create a mood for the characters? I chose all the objects in the story to reflect a dated taste-that of the previous
wife, Natasha-so as to force Anita into surviving in a world that she had no hand in creating. Here is one of the earlier descriptions of her use of the coffee percolator:

_"Now there she stands, by the counter, measuring the coarsely ground coffee, one tablespoon then another, right into the basket of our coffee percolator. He groans, which sounds like a bubble over a flame."_

The Clock appears numerous times, at daylight and at all hours of the night, to punctuate a mood of anticipation. So you know that when it would finally ring its alarm, it would bring the characters to an abrupt halt. Of course, it is not a digital clock-much too sleek and simple!-but an old alarm clock with the little hammer on top:

_"Under the glass crystal, the black hand moves around the dial, from one minute mark to the next. It advances with a measured beat, the beat of loss, life, fear&#8230;

At ﬁrst, all's black around me-except for the two luminous tips, which mark the hands of the alarm clock down there, in the hall&#8230;

For him, all them sounds are being drowned out by the tick, the incessant tick, tick, tick of the old alarm clock. The little hammer on top of it is idle, and so is the twin bells. They're just hanging there, left and right of the hammer, reﬂecting this whole room, and the piano, and us, too. We seem so unlike ourselves, bent out of shape in their brass ﬁnish. So tense, so distorted, so small."_

*Uvi, your answers are very moving. I would love to hear how you decided on the title for Apart From Love.
*
I have give a lot of thought to the use of the word Love. It is used sparingly in the novel. It is so rare that when it is finally uttered, its power is surprising. The theme of the book is the fear we all have, men and women alike: the fear of coming out to the open with our most intimate feelings, and risking rejection and pain.

_"I cannot make up my mind whether it has been a mistake, I mean, just standing there in confusion, facing her, saying nothing-when in fact, in spite of what she may think, I had it: really, I had the words right there, at the tip of my tongue, to tell Anita how desperately I want her. There is no need, no need, no need to torture myself. This woman is not for me.

No, I repeat, not for me. I am lucky, so lucky I have managed restrain myself, somehow, and bite my lips. Nothing has been said, nothing surrendered.

For my own sake I should have been much more careful. Now-even in her absence-I find myself in her hands, which feels strange to me. I am surrounded- and at the same time, isolated. I am alone. I am apart from Love."_

*Was there a special scene that spoke to you the most?
*
Oh, that's like asking who is your favorite child&#8230; So here is one of them. In this scene, Ben imagines his mother at the crucial point, when the doctors finally come up with the diagnosis of what ails her: Alzheimer's.

_"I picture her staring at the black-and-white image of her brain, not quite understanding what they are telling her. The doctors, they point out the overall loss of brain tissue, the enlargement of the ventricles, the abnormal clusters between nerve cells, some of which are already dying, shrouded eerily by a net of frayed, twisted strands. They tell her about the shriveling of the cortex, which controls brain functions such as remembering and planning. And that is the moment when in a flash, mom can see clearly, in all shades of gray blooming there, on that image, how it happens, how her past and her future are slowly, irreversibly being wiped away-until she is a woman, forgotten."_

*I love the descriptive and romantic quality of your writing. Do you find yourself wanting go back and add or change anything about Apart From Love?*

No, I would not change a word.

*And that's incredible! 
So what can we look forward to from you in the future?*

I am planning to come out with a new book very soon, perhaps as soon as two months from now. It is still forming, I keep adding and changing, and I keep coming up with new possibilities for the title. Last night, it was I AM (and other strange stories); this morning it was Twisted Yarn; and now I think that just Twisted will do&#8230;
The book will include a novella called I Am What I Am, and other stories with the same feel of a hyper reality and a twisted, strange character. Please stay tuned&#8230;

*Twisted&#8230;I like that! Can't wait to see what you come up with next!
Uvi, it has been a definite pleasure learning more about you. Thank you for sharing with me! *

Read the interview here.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

My father swallows his breath several times, his face turning pale, his eyes-miserable, until finally he bursts out shouting, "Listen, it's Lenny! Can you hear me, dear? In God's name, Natasha, it's me-" 
Which makes me take a step forward, fumbling to find the right tone, the right words but at the same time, crying, "What? You're talking to mom? Where-where is she? Give me, let me talk to her-"
For a moment, his eyes seem to pop right out of their sockets, and his face reddens in embarrassment, as if he has just been caught in a covert little hideaway, committing some shocking, scandalous sin. He freezes, with the handset suspended in midair. Then slowly, and with full intention, he sets it down in its cradle, and stays there guarding the thing, which is still clasped firmly in his hand.
"What is that? What are you doing?" I plead. "Mom is back! It has been a long time, five years I think, since I heard her voice-"
"Yes," he says. "It has been that: five years. But first, we need to talk-"
"We," I insist, "have nothing to talk about. All I know is, mom is back from her tour." And with that I leap forward and try to snatch the thing, I yank it right out of his hold; which is when he pounces on me, and his knuckles turn bone-white around my arm, and I feel him gripping me tightly, until it hurts. I have forgotten how strong he is. 
"Listen," says my father, between clenched teeth. "Listen to me! It is about her." 
By now I am yowling in distress, "What? What the hell do you mean? What is it, about mom?" 
And so he releases me. "You better sit down," he says. "It is something you need to hear." 
For a moment I consider the pleasure I could get out of arguing with him over whether or not I should sit, and what does he know about me, about what I need, or about anything else, for that matter-but then I take control of myself and, noting that there is no chair here, in the hall, I just clear some papers off the console table, and stand there, with my back to it, leaning against its edge. 
All the while I consider what to say, and how to stay on the attack, before he can come out-as I know he will-and give me some bad news.
And so, I charge him, "It is always secrets with you. I hate you for that." 
Which, to my surprise, he accepts. "I hate it too," he admits. "Having to have secrets."

(¯`:´¯)✿
(¯ `•.\\\\|/.•´¯)(¯´v´¯)
___(¯ `•. .•´¯)*..*´
___ (_.•´/|\\\\`•._)¸.•´¸.•) ¸.•¨)
_______(_.:._).•´ (¸.•´ •´ ´

Treat yourself to a gift
Download this highly praised book
*Apart From Love*


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

"Looking at them I became kinda curious. I asked myself, who was the one screaming, 'cause they all seemed to be so sleepy, so eerily quiet, even though from time to time you could see a head turning, or a hand lifting or falling. 
And me, I even became angry, madly angry at that unseen woman, whose voice pierced me. She roared, arousing something in my heart which was so annoying, so alarming, so crazed even-until at last I thought, Enough! Just shut the hell up! Why isn't nothing being done here, I mean like, anything to silence her! Slap the madwoman! Restrain her! Strap her in a straightjacket! This is a clinic, after all! Tie her up, so she can't stir up trouble no more! 
And on that note, all of a sudden it came to me: somehow I knew, right then, that she was no other-no one else but me."

Anita in Apart From Love


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

This week I have the incredible honor of being featured on Mcv Egan's blog, for an entire week!

My first article was this: *Why History is the Agreed Upon Lie*.

Today's article is this: *http://ishistorytheagreeduponlie.bl...l">Three Sisters with a Colorful History[/url*:

_"Having fled from Poland during World War II, the three Rosenblatt sisters arrived in Paris, where they discovered glamor, or at least the chance for it.

They bleached their hair super blond, so as to put the shtetl, and the horrors they must have suffered, right out of their mind, along with the old way of life.

Around the same time, they changed their names to Brigitte, Monique, and Veronique. Along with their names, they threw out a few other things which had failed to serve them: their long, dark skirts, and their modesty.

Wearing frilly underwear and black stockings, they auditioned for a show at a nightclub, a highly acclaimed nightclub called the Folies Bergère-only to be rejected, because sadly, their dance routine was too nice and conservative; which made them furious, and even more driven to make it.

So with clenched teeth, they learned how to lift their skirts, and flap them about in a highly erotic, flirtatious manner. After several months of hard, painstaking work, the three sisters finally became an overnight sensation.

They ended up joining a cheaply produced show in the nightclub district of Montmartre. Their fame spread. They became known for their fancy cancan costumes, which left them practically naked."_

In my contemporary fiction novel titled Apart From Love, the three Rosenblatt sisters have a colorful history. I invite you to listen to the voice of one of them, the acid-eyed aunt Hadassa--narrated by the gifted actor David Kudler--in a letter she writes to Ben, her nephew. You haven't lived until you've heard an aged Jewish lady singing Bryan Adams...

Listen to her voice [url=https://stillpointdigital.com/components/com_wordpress/wp/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/Aunt-Hadassa.mp3"]here.

Take a listen to a ★★★★★ novel with 50 reviews
*Apart From Love*










☻♥ ☻ (●̮̮̃•̃)●̮̮̮̮̃̃•̃̃) ♥☻ ◠‿◠)
/♥\./♥\ /█\ /█\ /♥\
✰¸.•*¨`*•.. .||. .||. ||_ ||_.||. ¸.•*¨`*•..


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Wow! What a day! Two reviews at once for my novel Apart From Love--one from Deborah Patterson, the other from Susan Aylworth! Thank you so much! This book now has 52 reviews:

★★★★★ Apart From Love, July 10, 2013
By Deborah Patterson - See all my reviews
Amazon Verified Purchase(What's this?)
This review is from: Apart From Love (Kindle Edition)
It was a well written book. It really stayed intersting till the very last page.It is really worth reading. Great !

★★★★ Odd, off-beat literature, July 10, 2013
By Susan Aylworth - See all my reviews
Amazon Verified Purchase(What's this?)
This review is from: Apart From Love (Kindle Edition)
Nothing genre or predictable about this unusual story of love and loss, broken hearts and minds. This book is not for the faint-hearted. Start with a mismatched couple. Throw in Alzheimer's, narcissism and a little incest, and you still end up with a touching, hopeful tale that's hard to put down and harder to forget.

Read these reviews here: Apart From Love


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

☻/
/▌
/ \ Looking for a great ★★★★★ summer read?

_"He will come back," says Lenny. "Looking for the thing, the one thing only I can give him: a story."_

.¸¸ ¸¸.♪♫•*¨*•♫♪ 53 reviews: "I encourage you to savor each chapter, much like reading an important letter from a family member"

Get ★ Apart From Love ★


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

*Summer Bargain Sale*

Apart From Love--only $0.99 today only!

And while you're at it, I warn you: do Not check out the audiobook, because you may be seriously tempted to get it...


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Christoph Fischer is a high-ranking reviewer on Goodreads: #46 best reviewers #9 top reviewers. And, he is the author of two highly praised historical fiction books, Sebastian and The Luck of the Weissensteiners. I am greatly moved that he posted this ★★★★★ review on Goodreads and Amazon for my novel, Apart From Love:

★★★★★ Powerful story, August 1, 2013
By diebus - See all my reviews
This review is from: Apart From Love (Kindle Edition)
"Apart from Love" by Uvi Poznansky is yet another amazing novel by this very talented writer.
The book concerns Ben, a twenty-seven year old student, and his family at a time when the marriage of his parents breaks down due to the father's infidelity. The father, Len, marries Anita.
Told in two separate narratives we get to see Ben's and Anita's 'sides' of the story.
Poznansky gives a magnificent close-up of the family breakdown, exploring the themes of seduction, blame and love and a variety of conflicting emotions.
The characters are multidimensional and with their background stories and the use of changing perspectives the book makes for some intense and at times emotional reading.
The situation is uncomfortable for all involved but nobody is purely bad or reduced to klischee, everyone tries in their ways to find harmony and love.
We question why the divorce had to happen, there is still love between the divorced couple, admiration for the pianist mother and what she brought to the family, but now that she is here Anita has also valuable things to contribute. And Ben and Anita are becoming close, too.
Poznansky asks what love is and also who really does love and means it.
Conflict and contradiction never seem to go away completely and we are left with these questions.
One of Poznansky's biggest talents is to challenge and change our perspective with her sharp-minded observations and powerful prose and she does so very well.

*On a different note:
*
At the end of each month, I check the 'behind the scenes' statistics to analyze trends, and to learn if there is anything I can do to make this blog more attractive to you. Guess what? Having taken a slight dip last month, the number of pageviews has...

Guess: Going Down Or Coming Up?


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

"He can't help kicking the wall; in the kitchen he kicks the refrigerator and then opens it, to look for an ice pack..."

Apart From Love (audiobook edition)


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

My dear friend from down under, Ia Uaro, is the author (as well as the cover artist) of the coming of age story Sydney's Song. Today she features an interview with me on her blog. Check it out:

Meet Uvi Poznansky, California-based Author, Poet and Artist



☆♪♫•*¨*•.¸¸ ¸¸.♪♫•*¨*•♫♪

Check out my audiobooks on my Author Page on Audible--you might like a one of them enough to get it...


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

_"She is looking out the window.

Perhaps she is immersing herself in the grays and purples quivering there, on the other side of the glass, reaching a blur in the cold October sunlight. Perhaps, with great patience she is waiting there, waiting for the night, for the darkest hour, which is when her image may finally appear. It will come to the surface in front of her as if it were a sunken spirit, rising from the deep. Out of nowhere.

For now she seems lost, searching for something-perhaps her reflection-in vain.

I worry about mom, about the little things, which to someone else-someone who does not know her as I do-may seem trivial, insignificant. I worry she is missing her pearl earrings. I must find them for her. The little hole in her earlobe has shrunk away, turning somehow to flesh.

In a whisper I say, "Mommy?" and wonder how the air vibrates over the tender membrane of her eardrum, how it changes into noise, how she gets it when pitch rises, when it falls.

Can she sense the change?

At what point does it translate, somehow, into meaning? By what path does it penetrate, going deeper? Does it excite the nerves, fire signals up there, between regions of her brain? Does it make some sense, at least at times? Is there any point in talking to her? Is she listening? Can she detect the thin sound-scratched like an old, overused vinyl record-which is coming faintly from behind, from the far end of this space? Can she understand the words? Is there sorrow in her? Is there hope?"_

Ben in APART FROM LOVE



★★★★★ bookreview:
"A feast for the armchair psychologist. 
Reveals insights that can touch and frighten each of us"
Listen to voices of Anita and Ben:

*★ Audiobook ★ Ebook ★ Print ★*


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Wow! Two new reviews for Apart From Love:

★★★★★ A Philosophical View of Love, Life and Family, August 27, 2013
By Warrior Princess (Karmoy, Norway) 
Amazon Verified Purchase

A famous poet, translator, and philosopher Samuil Marshak once said that frequent use of highly emotional words robs them of their meaning, making them dull and lackluster, like an old coin losing its shine. And that's exactly what Anita, the young wife of Ben's aging father, says to her husband in the story:

"Just say something to me. Anything." And I thought, Any other word apart from Love, `cause that word is diluted, and no one knows what it really means, anyway.

Coming from uneducated Anita, who is a far cry from being a poet or a philosopher, this thought acquires an even more poignant and raw meaning. She is not trying to impress anyone, she is speaking her heart and her mind, trying to cope with the turmoil of her aging husband's fast decline and her growing attraction for his adult son Ben.

Emotions run high in this story by Uvi Poznansky, made even more prominent by her use of alternating points of view throughout different chapters. All the main characters get a voice and an opportunity to share their thoughts, desires, internal struggles, and guilt, just like Ben eloquently expresses in this passage as he is falling for Anita:

"...I should have been more careful...I am surrounded - and at the same time, isolated. I am alone. I am apart from Love."

★★★★★ Beautifully told, August 15, 2013
By PhotoMom - See all my reviews
Amazon Verified Purchase

It is so refreshing to read a novel with lyrical beautiful writing! In today's 99-cent publishing atmosphere, such eloquent use of language is a treat.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

_"For the longest time, my old man sits there, utterly motionless, in the midst of bells being shaken and bongos being beaten by unsteady hands. Only the top of his head, gripped tightly in his fingers, is visible to me between this sagged shoulder and that, in the back of the crowd. 
And it is not until the end of the song-when everyone sitting in the divide between him and me has joined in an intoxicated, disorderly chorus, singing loudly, I've tried to explain, bei mir bist du schoen-that the next line makes his hands fall, suddenly, into his lap.

I've tried to explain, bei mir bist du schoen,
So kiss me, and say that you will understand.

It is at that phrase, and say that you will understand, that I see him wincing. Having sensed, somehow, the weight of my gaze, his jaw clenches. My father turns his head abruptly, to pull himself back from view-but not before I realize, to my complete shock, that he is awash in tears."_

Ben in Apart From Love



★★★★★ bookreview:
"A feast for the armchair psychologist. 
Reveals insights that can touch and frighten each of us"
Listen to voices of Anita and Ben:
*★ Audiobook ★ >Ebook ★ >Print ★*


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Wow, what a lovely review of Apart From Love!

★★★★★ A Philosophical View of Love, Life and Family, August 27, 2013
By Warrior Princess (Karmoy, Norway) 
Amazon Verified Purchase

A famous poet, translator, and philosopher Samuil Marshak once said that frequent use of highly emotional words robs them of their meaning, making them dull and lackluster, like an old coin losing its shine. And that's exactly what Anita, the young wife of Ben's aging father, says to her husband in the story:

"Just say something to me. Anything." And I thought, Any other word apart from Love, `cause that word is diluted, and no one knows what it really means, anyway.

Coming from uneducated Anita, who is a far cry from being a poet or a philosopher, this thought acquires an even more poignant and raw meaning. She is not trying to impress anyone, she is speaking her heart and her mind, trying to cope with the turmoil of her aging husband's fast decline and her growing attraction for his adult son Ben.

Emotions run high in this story by Uvi Poznansky, made even more prominent by her use of alternating points of view throughout different chapters. All the main characters get a voice and an opportunity to share their thoughts, desires, internal struggles, and guilt, just like Ben eloquently expresses in this passage as he is falling for Anita:

"...I should have been more careful...I am surrounded - and at the same time, isolated. I am alone. I am apart from Love."

A beautifully-written and deeply philosophical book. Highly recommended.  

Get ★★★★★ APART FROM LOVE--$0.99 bargain price for the ebook edition, today only:
*★ Audiobook ★ Ebook ★Print ★*


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Yay! Two new reviews for Apart From Love!

Just discovered this review for Apart From Love:

★★★★★ Truly wonderful!, September 13, 2013
By Bill Nelson - See all my reviews
Amazon Verified Purchase

I didn't need to read the author's bio to know she was a poet. The writing is lyrical, eloquent and yes, poetic. And, I could have guessed Poznansky is also an artist, as each scene is painted with lovely sentences and paragraphs that seem to be created out of a vision delivered by a muse. Apart From Love, by Uvi Poznansky is an emotional story told with care. It deals with love and secrets (and all that they entail) and finally, a quest for understanding. We hear this story from Ben, "Here is my latest revelation: I have been in hiding for so long that at this point, by some strange twist, my mind starts rebelling against me. I know it, because - in spite of my efforts to disguise myself, to alter my looks and behavior - I find myself wishing to be found out." And from Anita, "I open the bedroom window, and feel warm spring air coming in, blowing gently into my face, which feels like a promise." But I might have enjoyed the cleverly named Mr. Bliss the most. Apart From Love is a beautiful thing to read. Highly recommended.

★★★★★ An impeccable work!, September 17, 2013
By Dr. Glen Hepker "Dr. Glen Hepker" (Mason City, Iowa USA) - 
(REAL NAME)

It is truly an honor to write this review for this impeccable work by Uvi Poznansky.

In her media comments, Uvi eloquently relates that she 'paints with a pen and writes with a paintbrush.' I believe it is important to know that this is in no way an exaggeration - she truly is an artist/writer of the highest caliber, and Apart from Love is splendidly consistent with this level of artistry.

Please know I do not say this lightly - with this book, Uvi has offered us a work which is impeccably written, quintessentially resplendent, and with a powerful, deeply moving message...so much so that I (humbly and respectfully) believe it is important to say that she has truly made the world a better place through her splendid effort. Through the troubled characters in her book, Uvi weaves a so quite spellbinding study into the dynamics of life...and does so in a wonderful fashion which prompts a deep and abiding empathy and hope within the heart of the reader. Once one begins reading, it really truly IS difficult to put down. - Dr. Glen Hepker (author of "A Glimpse of Heaven: The Philosophy of True Health)


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Wow, what a lovely review for my novel, Apart From Love! It is written by Dawn Torrens, the author of Amelia's Story (the authors true life story) a book that inspired people all over the world. Here is what she says:

★★★★★ The author has great talent - A true master of her craft., September 23, 2013
By torrenstp (England)

Apart From Love is such a beautifully written and well crafted story. The author writes an intriguing and unravelling story of a dysfunctional family. The events of this story are told from various points of view so thus giving you 3D insight into whole family unit. A divorced family that are coming to terms with newly found placement in life. Lenny is a writer with a new younger partner who is far removed from Ben and Anita's mother. This is a very cleverly written book by an equally very clever writer who in my humble opinion is at the top of her game. This is a compelling read that you simply won't be able to put down. It will take you hostage from the opening pages and grip you like a vice until the very last page. I will be reading more by this author for sure.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

_"I imagine my father standing right here, in my place at the foot of the bed. I step back and in my mind, picture him taking a step forward, lifting the edge of the blanket, which is still settling over her. 
His hands go in, searching playfully for her feet, touching the creamy skin, fondling her toes, rolling each one of them ever so slightly between his fingers; which makes her arch her back, stretch out her arms, and twist her body around until she is turned over, on her back. She points her toes towards him with a cry of pleasure. 
Anita utters a groan as he applies gentle pressure to the soles of her feet, caresses the arches, the heels, the ankles. Her knees spread open and fall apart, until she takes control of herself and brings them together-only to have them spread open again.
I close my eyes because this way, I can see with greater clarity. The entire blanket is coming alive, folding and unfolding, stirring with their passionate tangle. From time to time the ripples rise to mark the line of his back, or the curve of her embrace."_

Ben in Apart From Love










★★★★★ bookreview:
"A feast for the armchair psychologist. 
Reveals insights that can touch and frighten each of us"
Listen to voices of Anita and Ben:
★ Audiobook ★ Ebook ★ Print ★


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

There must be some magic dust in the air every time I visit my dear friend, Brian M. Hayden, and leave a few words on his blog. Within a day, each one of my three guest posts garnered an incredible amount of 'readers' likes. Brian tells me The Cyclical Process of Writing was the highest visited post, with over 1,100 visits in a single day. Check them out:

*Home *
215 likes

*The Cyclical Process of Writing *
199 likes

*"The Descent into a Different Realm"* 
285 likes

Funny thing is, I wish I knew how this happens, because then I could repeat this feat with my next post... My best guess is this: here is a case of two authors combining forces, one opening the door for another, creating an inviting environment--and therefore, the friends and followers of both of them come in too, and they do it in great numbers!

Still, who knows... Your guess is as good as mine!










Brian is the author of The Road to Transplant (and more books) 
where he takes you along to witness the final mile 
on his amazing journey to a heart transplant.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

My upcoming book, The David Chronicles

_The tip of my pen is dull, and the ink has dried, but that cannot stop me from writing. Nothing will. I am grasping for power once again, but in a different way than I did back then. This time I can see, with great clarity, that power does not come from the crown. 
At long last I have no urge anymore to keep my grasp on it. Now I know, power comes from within, from something else entirely: my skill with words. I wish I would have recognized it a long time ago, on my first visit to the royal court. Perhaps then I would have become a poet. Not a King.
It is still a long time from daybreak, and the girl's breast heaves as she mumbles something, some unclear word. She is so close at hand and yet, so far out of my reach. 
When I was first crowned, I was such a vigorous young man that no illness could keep me away from my dear wives and concubines. If I would catch a cold, all of them would be sneezing. I know, somehow, that unlike all the women I have had, Abishag is the one I will never know. 
I hold my breath until she lulls herself back to sleep. Faint shadows start dancing on the wall. I read the shapes, trying to invent someone, a listener. You. 
I whisper, Come in... Call me insane, who cares? Who the hell cares if you refuse to trust me, if you insist on clinging to your kind of reality, which is as dull as it is solid... Mine, I insist, is not a dream. But even if it is... Even so, it is true! How can you deny it? Here is my story. I am opening it up to you. 
I can see why at first glance what you see here-these records which I jotted here, on these papyrus rolls-may seem scattered, even scary. I understand why you step back from my door, why look over your shoulder to find the guard... 
Come in! Will you? Will you read these scribblings? Can you see my sword, which I have drawn here, look! Can you see it the way I do, lifting out of the ink and into the air, turning magically over, around and around, right in the center of the space? If you can, then-by the flash of it-I shall take you along, to leap with me into the surface of the steely thing. Into my reflection._

David, in my upcoming book, The David Chronicles Vol. I: Rise to Power










My quick color sketch, David Playing Before Saul


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

"She is looking out the window. 
Perhaps she is immersing herself in the grays and purples quivering there, on the other side of the glass, reaching a blur in the cold October sunlight. Perhaps, with great patience she is waiting there, waiting for the night, for the darkest hour, which is when her image may finally appear. It will come to the surface in front of her as if it were a sunken spirit, rising from the deep. Out of nowhere. 
For now she seems lost, searching for something-perhaps her reflection-in vain. 
I worry about mom, about the little things, which to someone else-someone who does not know her as I do-may seem trivial, insignificant. I worry she is missing her pearl earrings. I must find them for her. The little hole in her earlobe has shrunk away, turning somehow to flesh. 
In a whisper I say, "Mommy?" and wonder how the air vibrates over the tender membrane of her eardrum, how it changes into noise, how she gets it when pitch rises, when it falls. 
Can she sense the change? 
At what point does it translate, somehow, into meaning? By what path does it penetrate, going deeper? Does it excite the nerves, fire signals up there, between regions of her brain? Does it make some sense, at least at times? Is there any point in talking to her? Is she listening? Can she detect the thin sound-scratched like an old, overused vinyl record-which is coming faintly from behind, from the far end of this space? Can she understand the words? Is there sorrow in her? Is there hope?"

Ben in Apart From Love










*★ Audiobook ★ Ebook ★ Print ★*

On a different note:

Here's your chance to win! A select group of authors has joined forces with me, to bring you amazing stories, narrated by great voice actors. Take a listen to voice clips from the audiobooks, and join for a chance to win one of them!

Win!! Ruffle Extravaganza


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Starting tomorrow, Elaine Raco Chase, Stephanie Queen, James DiBenedetto, David Kudler, Mary Campisi, Author Ruth Cardello, Libby Fischer Hellmann, Becky L Barker, Charity Parkerson, Barbara Silkstone and Sherri Christian will tell you about each one of the audiobooks we are offering for you to win.

Have you joined us? If so, your raffle ticket is already in the big black hat&#8230; Interested in a particular audiobook? Tell us! Like it or leave a comment, so we'll add an additional raffle ticket for you!

Come to the Grand Finale, Sunday 11/17 at 3:00 PST! We will pull the winning tickets out of the hat, and announce them!



*On a different note:*

He says, "My God, you are in heat. Now how does that happen, in your condition? Cool off already, in front of the boy! What do you expect of me? You wanted to get married, so now we're married. Mazel Tov! What more do you want?"
"I want you to look at me," she says, thrusting her chest out in front of her. "You haven't been here for two weeks, since the wedding. And now that you're here, you ain't really here. Am I even wanted here? I'm a woman. I need to feel desired, and I need to be held by a man."
At this point I feel obliged to peep in, for the third time, "I am not a boy." 
And she wipes her brow. "My God," says Anita, as she turns away from my father. "I'm so hot. Don't you wait too long." And with a harsh motion, she flings the knife on the cutting board, right there between us. 
It gives a sharp sound, which startles my father. His mouth is mirrored in the surface of the blade, and suddenly it becomes clear to me that the oven is not the only one fuming-so is he. 
He raises his eye to her, and jealousy escapes. He glares at me, and a warning shoots out. What does he want from me? There is nothing I can do. He hates me for staring at her and he hates me for trying not to stare.

Get ★★★★★ APART FROM LOVE
♥ Audio ♥ http://tinyurl.com/aprtl-a
♥ Print ♥ http://tinyurl.com/aprtl-p
♥ Ebook ♥ http://tinyurl.com/aprtl-e


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

♫ °˚˚ ✿*‿*) ♡♥ ◦°˚˚ Going home for the holidays? Bring me with you!

An autographed book is a collector's item. The ink of my pen on the title page is a touch, a symbolic handshake between you and me. And the highly praised cover is the way to hold my art in your hands.

To get my books, autographed, click here:


*On a different note:*

This is like no other interview I have done before, because the questions come from students, led by the marvelous Russian-inspired author Julia Gousseva.

Having discussed my work in class, they came up with great observations, and posed these questions to me. You can see for yourself that their questions are truly thought-provoking. Their interest in the creative process tells you a lot about them!

Check out the interview:
A Chat with Uvi Poznansky


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

*Black Friday Sale!*
Only $0.99

Get it quick, get it now
Enjoy the read, and I will vow:
Here's a story with a twist 
And no regrets for what you could've missed!

* Apart From Love * Twisted * A Favorite Son *


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Winter comes with frosty nights, 
Winter comes with snowball fights
Time to find a quiet place
Hold my books in your embrace

It's warm now, take off your glove 
Stay Home and read Apart From Love
Get it for you and for your friend
A holiday gift, to give, to send

My books are here, no need to wait, 
Night will come, it will be great.










*On a different note:*
Yay! A first Audible review of Apart From Love (the audiobook edition):

Overall ★★★★★
Performance ★★★★★
Story ★★★★★

"The characters truly come to life"
If you could sum up Apart from Love in three words, what would they be?
Full of Surprises

What did you like best about this story?
I had already read Apart From Love before listening to the audio version and I had previously found myself amazed by the author's brilliant story telling when I read it. With the audio book, it may have seemed clearer that they were recording themselves but it is hard to say since I had read the book already. Anita and Ben jumped out at you with their quirky personalities shining through their voices.

What about David Kudler and Heather Jane Hogan 's performance did you like?
The show of emotion was wonderful for both Kudler and Hogan.

Who was the most memorable character of Apart from Love and why?
Ben and Anita are the most memorable characters in this complex story.

Apart From Love

Get ★★★★★ APART FROM LOVE
♥ Audio ♥ http://tinyurl.com/aprtl-a
♥ Print ♥ http://tinyurl.com/aprtl-p
♥ Ebook ♥ http://tinyurl.com/aprtl-e


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

The door will swing and open wide
Take off your coat and come inside
No more trembling, no more chill
Here is my paper and my quill
This is the time for story telling 
Kisses, hugs, and lavish giving. 
Let there be joy, love, delight, 
Warmth and sparkling light!










Bring the gift of books to your loved ones
Better yet, get them for yourself
★ A Favorite Son ★ Apart From Love ★ Twisted ★ Rise to Power (The David Chronicles) ★ Home ★


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

*New review of the audiobook edition:*

Overall ★★★★★
Performance ★★★★★
Story ★★★★★

"Wonderful story!"
A famous poet, translator, and philosopher Samuil Marshak once said that frequent use of highly emotional words robs them of their meaning, making them dull and lackluster, like an old coin losing its shine. And that's exactly what Anita, the young wife of Ben's aging father, says to her husband in the story:

"Just say something to me. Anything." And I thought, Any other word apart from Love, `cause that word is diluted, and no one knows what it really means, anyway.

Coming from uneducated Anita, who is a far cry from being a poet or a philosopher, this thought acquires an even more poignant and raw meaning. She is not trying to impress anyone, she is speaking her heart and her mind, trying to cope with the turmoil of her aging husband's fast decline and her growing attraction for his adult son Ben.

Emotions run high in this story by Uvi Poznansky, made even more prominent by her use of alternating points of view throughout different chapters. All the main characters get a voice and an opportunity to share their thoughts, desires, internal struggles, and guilt, just like Ben eloquently expresses in this passage as he is falling for Anita:

"...I should have been more careful...I am surrounded - and at the same time, isolated. I am alone. I am apart from Love."

A beautifully-written and deeply philosophical book. Highly recommended.

♥ Audio ♥ http://tinyurl.com/aprtl-a
♥ Print ♥ http://bookShow.me/0984993207
♥ Ebook ♥ http://BookShow.me/B006WPITP0

*On a different note:*
So happy! Rise to Power (volume I of The David Chronicles) is now available in print and ebook!



♥ Print ♥ http://bookShow.me/098499324X
♥ Ebook ♥ http://bookShow.me/B00H6PMZ0U


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

"Afterwards, I cannot figure out for certain at what point my voice has trailed off, leaving me lost in a jumble of memories, fearful to open my eyes, fearful to glance at my watch, to figure out the moment, the exact moment when I have realized that I am alone. 
All I know is that somewhere along its arc, the light has crawled across the wall and leapt onto their pillow, and it is resting there now, on his open eyelids. 
It is a fairly strong light now, a glare that can blind you if you look directly into it, which strangely he seems to be doing. So I rise to my feet to pull the curtain shut, and then, in spite of myself, I glance at him. His chest barely rises. 
He lays there, having wrapped himself in my mother's arms, his eyelashes still somewhat aflutter, his hands still shivering slightly over his heart, his face pale, nearly blue, and I know that if I would leave him at this moment to go look for Martha, the care giver, it would be over. Dad would be gone by the time I rush back."

Ben in Apart From Love

♥ Audio ♥ http://tinyurl.com/aprtl-a
♥ Print ♥ http://bookShow.me/0984993207
♥ Ebook ♥ http://BookShow.me/B006WPITP0


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

✿(•̃̃‿•̃̃ ♡ ◦°˚ Yay! What a lovely way to start the new year: a review of Apart From Love!

★★★★★ Uvi Poznansky Apart from Love, January 2, 2014
By debbiebrooks37 - See all my reviews
Amazon Verified Purchase(What's this?)
This review is from: Apart From Love (Paperback)
Apart from Love, is a book that you can not put down...its full of passionate conviction, of forbidden love.. The lonesome faceless figures that the shadows can't see.. I love this book ... It is a must read.
Debbie Brooks

(•̃̃‿•̃̃

Get ★★★★★ APART FROM LOVE
Ebook http://BookShow.me/B006WPITP0
Audio http://tinyurl.com/aprtl-a
Print http://bookShow.me/0984993207


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Let me give you the dearest gift that I can
Do not refuse me, for my story began 
With passion at heart, guilt down at the gut
And sentences that I weave, then turn and cut
Now I give it to you, and this is my plea
Hold my book in your hand, it is yours, it is for thee!

♥ Rise to Power ♥ http://bookShow.me/B00H6PMZ0U
♥ Apart From Love ♥ http://BookShow.me/B006WPITP0
♥ A Favorite Son ♥ http://bookShow.me/B00AUZ3LGU
♥ Twisted ♥ http://bookShow.me/B00D7Q3IY4


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

*How we view slang in literature*

Let me ask you: in our day and age, can we put slang-speaking characters center-stage? You may recall the play-in-a-play, performed by the rude mechanics at the end of Midsummer Night's Dream, aptly described in their own words as 'The most lamentable comedy, and most cruel death of Pyramus and Thisby.' These would-be actors, whose ability to express themselves is unabashedly mocked by their audience, were used by Shakespeare mainly for comic relief.

The play they perform is merely a farce of the Romeo and Juliet love story. Why, you may ask? Because like most artists and playwrights of that era, the bard knew only too well that he ought to entertain and complement his patrons, the most important of which where members of the royal court. This is the reason that characters who speak in slang were nearly never placed center-stage, as the hero of the story. Such characters were portrayed as simpletons, and by no means were they given any depth of feeling.

It was only later in the history of literature that characters of the lower class were taken seriously, and their point of view began to resonate, despite much controversy, with readers and theatre goers. For example, Between 1961 and 1982, The Catcher in the Rye was the most censored book in high schools and libraries in the United States. And yet today, it is recognized as an American classic, giving voice to teenage confusion, angst, alienation and rebellion. I suggest to you that in even today, there are two clashing views about the use of slang-talking characters, one from those who see themselves as 'upscale, educated nobility'--and the other, the more 'democratic' one, from the rest of us.

Recently I was reminded of this clash, when I posted an excerpt from Apart From Love in Anita's voice. You would be hard-pressed to find a three-syllable word in anything she says. The lack of long words is compensated by descriptive sequence of short words (see the replacement for 'magnifying glass' below.) You can spot a liberal use of the dreaded double-negative, and of the word 'like'. In the excerpt she describes the memory of her first kiss with Lenny. Some readers told me, tongue-in-cheek, that the would need a cold shower by the time she completes her story. But one reader found the style of the excerpt incosistent. He complained that at times Anita is lyrical, and at other times her thoughts are expressed in slang.

As a side note, let me share a little secret with you: even though that reader rejected the excerpt on intellectual grounds (which he is entitled to do) he did get it on an intuitive level. How do I know this? Because the very same day I got a 'romantic' invitation from him to join a social network for setting up dates. So, Anita's hot description did its charm on him, and for some reason, he must have combined to two of us in his mind. I had a little chuckle about this, as did my loved one...

So I ask you: why can't a character combine both? Are we still bound to write for the Pyramus and Thisby audience? Even if your grammar is atrocious, even if your vocabulary is somewhat lacking, does that mean you can't feel the throes of pain, or the exhilaration of joy? Does it mean you can't paint what you see, feel and think? As you form your own answer, I invite you to sense the texture and the power of unrefined language, by listening to Anita's voice once more:

"What matters is only what's here. I touch my skin right under my breasts, which is where the little one's curled, and where he kicks, 'cause he has to. Like, he don't feel so cosy no more. Here, can you feel it? I reckon he wants me to talk to him. He can hear me inside, for sure. He can hear every note of this silvery music.
It ripples all around him, wave after wave. I can tell that it's starting to sooth him. It's so full of joy, of delight, even if to him, it's coming across somewhat muffled. Like a dream in a dream, it's floating inside, into his soft, tender ear.
I close my eyes and hold myself, wrapping my arms real soft-around me around him-and I rock ever so gently, back and forth, back and forth, with every note of this silvery marvel. You can barely hear me-but here I am, singing along. I'm whispering words into myself, into him."

Fall in love with Anita, "the diamond in the rough"
Treat yourself to a gift
Apart From Love
*★ Audiobook ★ Ebook ★ Print ★*










Detail from the cover of Apart From Love


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Wanda "Panda" Hartzenberg is a top rated reviewer, and the author of a new book, The Struggle of Me. She ranks #2 top readers, #11 best reviewers , #1 top reviewers on Goodreads. So I am deeply honored that she posted this review, on Amazon and Goodreads, for my novel Apart From Love:

★★★★★ I am in awe!, January 22, 2014
By Wanda "Wandah Panda" (Pretoria, South Africa) - See all my reviews
Amazon Verified Purchase

Literary fiction at it's best.
This is not an easy read, nor a fast one. The reader is immersed in the life and love of a complicated family. The plot is complicated. The theme is one of perspective and in this lies part of the beauty of this novel. The readers perception is formed from multiple point of views. As soon as one perception is formed another take on the reality that is displayed is introduced.

The above is nice extra topping on literally poetry in motion. The authors ability to economically use words in a fluid descriptive manner is akin to see a master painter start a work of genius on a blank canvas. By the end of the process the observer is left stunned and awed.

I know this for this is the effect this book had on me. With almost every known emotion exploited and turned topsy- turvy, I stand in awe.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

What does she want, come Valentine's day?
In cupid's name, what should I say?

She smiles. "Bring me Home, Apart From Love...
Then I'll be yours, like a hand and a glove."

And you say, "Give me A Favorite Son...
Now let's blow off the candles, one by one."

The flame goes out, all Twisted in smoke
Time to come in and take off your cloak.

$0.99 bargain sale, today only

♥ Rise to Power ♥ http://bookShow.me/B00H6PMZ0U
♥ A Favorite Son ♥ http://bookShow.me/B00AUZ3LGU
♥ Twisted ♥ http://bookShow.me/B00D7Q3IY4
♥ Home ♥ http://bookShow.me/B00960TE3Y










*On a different note:
*

Let me introduce you to my writer friends

We invite you to 
Be my Valentine
Join us to win one of our audiobooks


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Oh what is there to say
Come Valentine's day?

You bring a dozen blood-red roses
She thinks, Is this how he proposes?

With a bottle of wine
You whisper, Be mine

You offer a big chocolate heart
She thinks, Well, that's a start

She loosens your tie
And gives a deep sigh

The fire is burning, the music is on
But all you can see on her face is a yawn

Then from your pocket you pull out the ring
She shakes her head, No, I want one more thing

What does she want, come Valentine's day?
In cupid's name, what should I say?

She smiles, Bring me Home, Apart From Love
Then I'll be yours, like a hand and a glove

And you say, Give me A Favorite Son
Now let's blow off the candles, one by one

The flame goes out, All Twisted in smoke
Time to come in and take off your cloak

What more is there to say
Come Valentine's day?










♥ Rise to Power ♥ http://bookShow.me/B00H6PMZ0U
♥ A Favorite Son ♥ http://bookShow.me/B00AUZ3LGU
♥ Twisted ♥ http://bookShow.me/B00D7Q3IY4
♥ Home ♥ http://bookShow.me/B00960TE3Y


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Now I will try on a little red dress
Lick chocolate-dipped strawberries, and let you caress
All of me... Oh let me kiss you, my sweet valentine
With lips that are glistening with rosy red wine

Let me fill your glass full, up to the rim
And clink it with mine, for such is my whim
When this evening is over, when dawn rises in glory 
Let the magic transform. Then tell me a story

Whisper it, play out the music of words
Let them rise from this leaf, flocking like birds
Going back Home, turning one by one
Across the pages of A Favorite Son

My sweet Valentine, if you enchant me 
Apart From Love we will never be


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

I love interviewing the interviewer, so I invited Ashley Fontainne--the author of The Lie, Ramblings of a Mad Southern Woman, and other books--to appear in my Guest corner this week. Here, you will find her interviewing me in her last show on The WriteStuff, a year ago today. We ended it not with a rambling, but with a roar! She brought me in for this special episode, to talk about Apart From Love, Home, my sculptures and paintings, the new possibilities of publishing in this new Indie era, and more. Take a listen:

*Not with a rambling, but with a roar*


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Get *APART FROM LOVE*, it's FREE today only:
Secrets, passion, betrayal&#8230; Find a path from guilt to forgiveness


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Marsha Casper Cook is the author of six published books and eleven feature-length screenplays, a literary agent with fifteen years experience, and the host of the blog talk radio show A Good Story is a Good Story. So I am thrilled that Marsha invited me to be appear on her show a second time, together with my author friend Brenda Perlin, to chat about writing and marketing:

*Radio chat on World of Ink Network*


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Here is a lovely new audible review, written by Aaron Paul Lazar. Aaron is a mystery writer, and many of his books have audiobook editions. I am thrilled by what he says about the narration of Apart from Love:

*"A Literary Masterpiece!"
*
*Would you recommend this audiobook to a friend? If so, why?
*I already have, several times actually. This book is totally out of my usual genre (mysteries/thrillers) and probably falls most squarely in the literary fiction category, but I was completely blown away by its beauty and pathos. The quality of the writing is absolutely top notch, and when that is coupled with two supremely talented narrators, the combination is riveting.

*What did you like best about this story?
*I loved the current tense in which the vignettes were told, alternating between Anita and Ben, and the immediacy of the sensations one experiences when listening. The voices are so authentic, the dialog just perfect. I am so in awe of David Kudler's ability to interpret the written word. He is astoundingly good. And Heather Jane Hogan is equally as talented - her Southern accent was impeccable! I've become instant fans of both narrators.

*Which character - as performed by David Kudler and Heather Jane Hogan - was your favorite?
*That's really tough, because I loved Anita, Ben, Lenny, and the three aunts. But I guess if I was forced to choose, I'd pick Anita. She was so honest and real, no pretenses. She'd been through so much. My heart broke for her in many scenes.

*Was there a moment in the book that particularly moved you?
*So many moments... but I think one of the most moving was when Ben went to visit his mother in the nursing home. So sad, so heartfelt...

*Any additional comments?
*I really loved this book, and I think it should win lots of literary fiction awards. It's just so powerful. But I didn't like the ending! Too much was left open, and I didn't get that warm, fuzzy feeling I crave. (Okay, so I'm a happy ending kind of guy). I think it could have ended shortly after Ben was kicked out of the house - this might have been a good point if there was not to be a happy ending! Aside from being disappointed that I didn't get to see the characters living happily at the end of the story, this book, its amazing narrators, and the beautiful scenes will stay with me for many years to come.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Two new reviews for Apart From Love:

This one is a Goodreads review:

★★★★★
*Lyrical best describes the writing in this introspective tale
*
Lyrical best describes the writing in this introspective tale told through its two main characters, Ben and Anita. Their words and thoughts are vague and disturbing at times, and I felt I had to keep on reading to get to the truth or at least find a concrete explanation for them. Facts about their earlier years are exposed as Ben and Anita unload their emotional baggage, one layer at a time, but as in real life, the story ends in an unexpected way and leaves us with unanswered questions. An intriguing novel!



And here is a lovely new audible review, written by Aaron Paul Lazar. Aaron is a mystery writer, and many of his books have audiobook editions. I am thrilled by what he says about the narration of Apart From Love:

Overall ★★★★★
Performance ★★★★★
Story ★★★★★

*"A Literary Masterpiece!"
*Would you recommend this audiobook to a friend? If so, why?
I already have, several times actually. This book is totally out of my usual genre (mysteries/thrillers) and probably falls most squarely in the literary fiction category, but I was completely blown away by its beauty and pathos. The quality of the writing is absolutely top notch, and when that is coupled with two supremely talented narrators, the combination is riveting.

*What did you like best about this story?
*I loved the current tense in which the vignettes were told, alternating between Anita and Ben, and the immediacy of the sensations one experiences when listening. The voices are so authentic, the dialog just perfect. I am so in awe of David Kudler's ability to interpret the written word. He is astoundingly good. And Heather Jane Hogan is equally as talented - her Southern accent was impeccable! I've become instant fans of both narrators.

Which character - as performed by David Kudler and Heather Jane Hogan - was your favorite?
That's really tough, because I loved Anita, Ben, Lenny, and the three aunts. But I guess if I was forced to choose, I'd pick Anita. She was so honest and real, no pretenses. She'd been through so much. My heart broke for her in many scenes.

*Was there a moment in the book that particularly moved you?
*So many moments... but I think one of the most moving was when Ben went to visit his mother in the nursing home. So sad, so heartfelt...

*Any additional comments?
*I really loved this book, and I think it should win lots of literary fiction awards. It's just so powerful. But I didn't like the ending! Too much was left open, and I didn't get that warm, fuzzy feeling I crave. (Okay, so I'm a happy ending kind of guy). I think it could have ended shortly after Ben was kicked out of the house - this might have been a good point if there was not to be a happy ending! Aside from being disappointed that I didn't get to see the characters living happily at the end of the story, this book, its amazing narrators, and the beautiful scenes will stay with me for many years to come.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Why am I moving from one literary genre to another?
This is a question I often ask myself. What I do is just the opposite of branding, perhaps because I find ways to surprise myself. So my books cannot easily be classified in the narrow confines of a particular genre, because life as we know it--and my art, which mirrors it-- constantly changes from one genre to the next. One moment is is humorous; the next, it is erotic; then, it might be a tragedy.

To read more click *Why am I moving from one literary genre to another?*


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

My author friends have joined me
We bring you amazing historical fiction stories 
Just in time for Easter and Passover gifts 
Come join us! You may win one of these ebooks!

*A Time to Remember*


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

I am thrilled to visit Stacy Juba on her blog today. She loves to write stories about Characters at a Crossroads: individuals who are finding themselves and getting on the right life path after overcoming obstacles. Her goals are to entertain readers of all ages as well as inspire them.

Here are a few of her questions:

What was it like hearing your books narrated as an audiobook? 
Tell us about your hero or heroine in this book. Give us one of his/her strengths and one of his/her weaknesses.

What is your latest audiobook about? Who is the narrator?

To read my answers, please click here:
Audiobook Interview With Author @UviPoznansky


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Have you ever listened, I mean, really listened to the lyrics of 'Twinkle, twinkle'? The words can truly take on different meanings, which is something I explored in moments of despair and moments of hope in my novel.

When Ben goes to Sunrise Home to visit his mother, who has been diagnosed with early-onset Alzheimer's, he wonders about her. Can he reach her, can he evoke some memory in her mind? Her body is intact, but is it now merely an empty shell? He knows not what she has become, who she is... In the background, an old woman's voice can be heard, croaking a lullaby. And somehow, the words take on a meaning of a heart-wrenching farewell...

To read more, click here: *A mother's lullaby*


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

I am thrilled to find this new review, written by Catherine Cavendish, the author of Touched by Darkness, Cold Sparks, and other books. This is what she wrote about my novel, Apart From Love;

★★★★★ *stars Stunningly different*, April 21, 2014
By Catherine Cavendish

This is an amazing and unusual read. The story of three characters -Lenny, his second wife, Anita and his adult son, Ben. Each tells their part of the story and I became hooked right from the beginning. This author has a real gift for getting right inside her characters' heads. Each voice was distinct and different and each point of view very different from the other. The same events were viewed in markedly different ways by each member of this dysfunctional family, adding layer upon layer of intricate detail, emotion and passion. This is the first story I have read by Uvi Poznansky, who is surely an exciting new voice to watch out for. The stunning cover demonstrates another talent of this highly creative and skilled author. Highly recommended.

*On a different note:*

A select group of authors has joined forces with me
to bring you amazing stories
narrated by great voice actors. 
This spring, we invite you for an early Mother's Day picnic. 
Come listen to voice clips from the audiobooks 
You may win one of them!

To join click here: *♡ MOM*


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

"I gaze across the ceiling and along the walls, trying to pick out every shade, every hint. And there, opposite the bed I spot my wedding dress which-now I recall-I've hung on the coat rack, right there in the corner. 
The corner of the bedroom is the only place here which I reckon is truly mine. Strange, no? I still feel that way, despite having slept here with him, on and off, for like, the past ten years. I keep telling myself that I must claim this space, claim it as mine, right away. And maybe I will one day, when the baby's born..."

To read more click here:
*I touch my belly and feel the beginning, the very beginning of change*


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Short and sweet review for Apart From Love:

5.0 out of 5 stars AMAZING!!!, May 13, 2014
By Amazon Customer - See all my reviews
Verified Purchase(What's this?)
This review is from: Apart From Love (Kindle Edition)
ok Not sure what I was getting when I started this book....I got a amazing and wonderfully Profound story of a family and all its conflicts...written in a unique and wonderful way. I quess I could say this story is about a dysfunctional family who both love and hate each other...Like all families...I have ever been around. (smile)...Thank you for a wonderful nights Reading Uvi Poznansky!!!
Please...BUY THIS BOOK!!! you will love it! So sorry I didnt get to it sooner. AWESOME!!!! Thank YOU!!!


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Show your love on Father's Day
Prepare your gift without delay!
Give a hug, and give a story
For this day is full of glory

★ Love reading? Get these books ★

★ Apart From Love ★ Rise to Power ★ Twisted ★ Home ★ A Favorite Son ★


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Wanda "Panda" Hartzenberg is a top rated reviewer, and the author of The Struggle of Me. She ranks #11 best reviewers , #1 top reviewers on Goodreads. I am thrilled that she posted this review for the audiobook edition of Apart From Love:
Overall ★★★★★
Performance ★★★★★
Story ★★★★★
"Add to or amplify, audio adds."
Here is the review I did on the book after I read it.
Literary fiction at it's best.
This is not an easy read, nor a fast one. The reader is immersed in the life and love of a complicated family. The plot is complicated. The theme is one of perspective and in this lies part of the beauty of this novel. The readers perception is formed from multiple point of views. As soon as one perception is formed another take on the reality that is displayed is introduced.
The above is nice extra topping on literally poetry in motion. The authors ability to economically use words in a fluid descriptive manner is akin to see a master painter start a work of genius on a blank canvas. By the end of the process the observer is left stunned and awed.
I know this for this is the effect this book had on me. With almost every known emotion exploited and turned topsy- turvy, I stand in awe.
Now on to the narrators, David Kudler as Ben and Bens' dad did a masterful job in bringing to the fore, for me, what a pathetic man Ben really is. At 27 he never had a job. He blames his folks for everything. He drifts around like a hobo and assumes it is his right that his father keeps looking after him for he is his son.
Anita came to life with Heather Jane Hogan. She may not be well educated or even brought up well but she has smarts. The real type, the deep type that gives her insight into the human state of being that is actually kind of chilling. The two narrators added so much to the story, amplified it. Made it sharper, made the contrasts that more deep. I absolutely adored this book after I was a bit hesitant to start on it since I could still recall the book pretty well after reading it not that long ago. Absolutely amazing. A must listen.
WaAr.
Get ★★★★★ APART FROM LOVE
★ Audio http://tinyurl.com/aprtl-a
★ Ebook http://BookShow.me/B006WPITP0
★ Print http://bookShow.me/0984993207


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

An award-winning, internationally read, From Womens' Pens author and humorist, Susan Ricci is best known for her series of works titled Cindy's Crusades. This is what she said about my novel, Apart From Love:

★★★★★ Definitely my cup of tea!, August 3, 2014
By Susan Ricci - See all my reviews
This review is from: Apart From Love (Paperback)
Apart From Love by the multi-talented author/artist Uvi Poznanski is a wonderful novel and totally my cup of tea - the prose is fragrant, flavorful, and deeply moving.

The two POV characters sharing their feelings in Apart From Love are poignant and tremendously telling. Ms. Poznanski's writing is fluent and graceful, and I found no awkwardness via the transitions from one POV character to the other.

Every element in this powerful story touches on the realisms of a dysfunctional family, coupled with Alzheimer's and a possible incestuous relationship between two in-laws. Apart from this, I will share no more! Keep reading please!

After scrolling through the reviews on Apart From Love, I couldn't help but wonder why there were a few Debbie Downers in the review department. Yes, there're some weird family integrations that could be misjudged or misinterpreted, but this narrative is one of the best literary genre stories I've ever had the pleasure to read. Believe me, I'm a multi-genre freak, and I read ALOT.

I will not share any more information, because I never review and share spoilers, but I hope I've shared enough of the value via the message I received from Apart From Love - Buy it, Read it, LOVE it! It's completely worthy of your attention!

Get ★★★★★ APART FROM LOVE
✿ Ebook http://BookShow.me/B006WPITP0
✿ Audio http://tinyurl.com/aprtl-a
✿ Print http://bookShow.me/0984993207


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Just because... Here is a little poem:

She:
I dabbed a drop of perfume right under my ear 
As soon as I laid eyes on you, here 
You dance with such rhythm, such elegant flair 
I adore your bald spot and your dwindling hair

He:
I think of myself as a dashing young man 
No surprise you came over when the music began
You smell so good, I feel such a bliss
Leaning over to you, can I hope for a kiss?

She:
I wore my best dress, with the arms left bare, 
Painted my lips, put a rose in my hair 
I love dancing with such a tall gentleman 
My heart is yours, hold me tight if you can

He:
Let me lift you up high into the air 
Come fly with me, if only you dare 
To hang on my arm and trust every step 
Let us tango together, now your weight I must shlep









I love sculpting dancing figures, because not only is the dance dynamic-- 
but it expresses the relationship between the dancers.
I made this piece of clay, burnt it in the kiln and painted it.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

"At this point, I must do something, and fast. Just like dad: he did what he could for grandma, and blew his breath into her; and his breath was magical, because it lasted in her, somehow, for the next two weeks. I can do better than that for this little body, even with a few scales or a fin missing. So, I take a deep breath, put my lips to the fish-but then the smell, the touch... It makes me pause for a minute..."

To read more click here:
*With a last-gasp effort I go on blowing until all is lost*


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

"I gaze across the ceiling and along the walls, trying to pick out every shade, every hint. And there, opposite the bed I spot my wedding dress which--now I recall--I've hung on the coat rack, right there in the corner. 
The corner of the bedroom is the only place here which I reckon is truly mine. Strange, no? I still feel that way, despite having slept here with him, on and off, for like, the past ten years. I keep telling myself that I must claim this space, claim it as mine, right away. And maybe I will one day, when the baby's born...."

To read more #literary #fiction click here:
*A Wedding Dress*

[/url


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

"I think that in the future, I should refrain from talking to my father, and especially, from asking him any more questions about her. Let him not upset that image, which I have been striving so hard to construct, the image of mom, framed by their life together, because if this image collapses, so will I--"

To read more click here:

*Still, I am unsure if her forgetfulness should be called an illness*


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

worry about mom, about the little things, which to someone else-someone who does not know her as I do-may seem trivial, insignificant. I worry she is missing her pearl earrings. I must find them for her. The little hole in her earlobe has shrunk away, turning somehow to flesh. 
In a whisper I say, "Mommy?" and wonder how the air vibrates over the tender membrane of her eardrum, how it changes into noise, how she gets it when pitch rises, when it falls. 
Can she sense the change?

To read more click here
*I worry about mom, about the little things*


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

He looks away, saying, "Your mom, she was mad at me. She flared up in anger. It was painful. More painful than I had expected. Was she too proud to forgive me? Did she expect me to fight harder for her, so that she may take me back someday? There was no way to know. My God, she let me feel I was done, I was no longer needed."
"But, dad," I say, "did she believe she could face it alone, whatever it was? Was she willing to risk everything, and for what? For no better reason than pride?"
"God," he says. "I wish I knew."

To read more click here:
*You could be there, by her side, fighting to hold her back, away from the brink*


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

If I wanted to, I could just extend my arms and hug her, because there she is, opposite me, and the distance... The distance, you see, is so close--but I hold myself back. 
She is looking out the window. 
Perhaps she is immersing herself in the grays and purples quivering there, on the other side of the glass, reaching a blur in the cold October sunlight. Perhaps, with great patience she is waiting there, waiting for the night, for the darkest hour--

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration, click here:
*Unprepared for the secret, which is now revealed to him
*


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

What matters is only what's here. I touch my skin right under my breasts, which is where the little one's curled, and where he kicks, 'cause he has to. Like, he don't feel so cosy no more. Here, can you feel it? I reckon he wants me to talk to him. He can hear me inside, for sure. He can hear every note of this silvery music--

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration by Heather Jane Hogan, click here:
What matters is only what's here. I touch my skin right under my breasts, which is where the little one's curled


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

"Poetic and Seductive"

Today I discovered a beautiful review titled "Poetic and Seductive." It was written by the poet, author and book reviewer, Clarissa Simmens. This is what wrote for the audiobook edition of my novel, Apart From Love:

Overall ★★★★★
Performance ★★★★★
Story ★★★★★

What did you love best about Apart from Love?
The different levels in the story: mythological, philosophical, and romantic.

What other book might you compare Apart from Love to and why?
The three aunts-the Fates-snipping and knitting, moving amongst the lives of the main characters. Also, there is the basic story of the love triangle of Ben, his father Lenny, and Anita (the young wife who is replacing Ben's mother) that is reminiscent of Oedipus Rex: kill the father and marry the stepmother. Because of these parallels, I see this as a potential Greek tragedy that may have been written in ancient times.

Have you listened to any of David Kudler and Heather Jane Hogan 's other performances before? How does this one compare? 
No, but I enjoyed their performances and would certainly look for additional audibles featuring them.

If you could take any character from Apart from Love out to dinner, who would it be and why?
Anita. Despite being uneducated, poor and seemingly a home wrecker, she shows--surprisingly--much wisdom. She is fiercely protective of her unborn child and the reader/listener will have no doubt that Anita will be a superior mother.

Any additional comments?
The best part of a Poznansky book? The poetic prose, her seductive words, that make each book well worth listening to or reading.

Get ★★★★★ APART FROM LOVE
♥ Audio ♥ http://tinyurl.com/apart-love-audio
♥ Ebook ♥ http://BookShow.me/B006WPITP0
♥ Print ♥ http://bookShow.me/0984993207


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Many editors, publishers and readers lament what they consider a decline in the quality of written material, which they attribute to the new phenomenon of eBook publishing. Writers, gripped by their creative urge to pour ink on paper, rush to offer their stories to readers, skipping the necessary checks--

To read more, click here:
A word about language


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

From time to time I take long walks along the beach. On one of these occasions, a particular type of seaweed rotting down there, on the sand, caught my eye. When I came home, I googled images of all sorts of algae and finally came upon the one I saw. To my surprise, it was named 'Dead Man's Fingers', which was so spooky, and so rich with emotions! It was, I thought, the perfect image for the contentious love-hate relationship between the father and son in my story--

To read more click here:
Seaweed as a source of inspiration


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Just yesterday-when I laid there in bed, bleeding all day-that was when at last, the dream found me. In it, I find myself in a public place, which is strange to me-even though I know, somehow, that I've already been here. I've visited this place, perhaps the night before-

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration, click here:
Paint with a pen, write with a paintbrush


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

PC Zick, the gifted author of several genres--contemporary fiction, romance, and nonfiction--won various awards for her essays, columns, editorials, articles, and fiction. She is also an avid reader. I am thrilled to find her in-depth review of my novel, Apart From Love, on her 'Book Review Friday' column, as well as on Amazon. This is what she writes:

★★★★★ Richly layered work of art
Verified Purchase

Here is an astounding book from Uvi Poznansky with her work of literary fiction, Apart from Love. Ms. Poznansky is a multi-talented author and artist, and with this novel, she creates a multi-faceted and multi-layered work of art.

The story is told through the first person narrations of Anita, the new wife of Lenny and step-mother to the other narrator, Ben. The point of view is unique because the story is more about the love between Ben's parents, Lenny and Natasha, than the other two, who form another sort of love story. Ben's separation from his home for ten years only shows the level of dysfunction in this family. I use the word "dysfunction" with disdain sometimes because it is overused to the point where it sometimes means very little. But if any family is dysfunctional, it is this one.

During Ben's absence, the lack of communication with his mother and father is evident when he comes home. For a decade, he assumed his talented pianist mother is out on tour, when in fact, his father is hiding something quite important from his son about Natasha.

In the meantime, Lenny has remarried Anita who is one year younger than Ben. She's a beauty--a younger version of Natasha. It's complicated and completely dysfunctional in the true meaning of that word.

Literary techniques abound in Apart from Love. The author skillfully creates symbols and metaphors with the white piano in the living room, the antique mirror in the bedroom, and the tape recorder on the balcony. The point of view represents the author's skill in writing dialogue that characterizes both Ben and Anita. It's obvious when switching between chapters who is the narrator, even though Ms. Poznansky tells the reader if it's Ben or Anita in each chapter title. That's helpful, but with her paintbrush, she paints prose that is distinct for each one.

Alzheimers rears its horrifying head in parts of the story, as does the family's inability to know how to deal with it. Insanity hovers at the edges of all the characters as well, presenting the reader with that fine line between genius and the alternative.

If that's not enough, Lenny is a writer who uses the words of others to create his stories. The blurred lines between reality and fiction are explored in this intimate look at how authors sometimes steal identities from others to draw portraits of real life. It's haunting in its honesty of how an author works. The "record, rewind, record" element of the story reminds me that all reality is really the fiction of our imaginations.

Uvi Poznansky is a talented author who says in her bio, "I paint with my pen, and write with my paintbrush." The cover of Apart from Love and the content in between are assurances that this is true.

Get ★★★★★ APART FROM LOVE
Ebook: 
♥ Kindle http://BookShow.me/B006WPITP0
♥ Nook http://tinyurl.com/Apart-BN
♥ Apple https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id962197705 
♥ Smashwords https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/514623

Audiobook:
♥ Audio Amazon http://tinyurl.com/apart-audio-amz
♥ audio iTunes http://tinyurl.com/Apart-iTunes
♥ Audio Audible http://tinyurl.com/apart-love-audio

Paperback:
♥ Amazon http://bookShow.me/0984993207


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Find me now, now wearing green
In places where I've not been seen

To read more click here:
Find me here, now wearing green


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Mirrored in the open wing of the piano, her face is so young, so alive with the red glow of her hair. Her green eyes shine back from the polished surface. This, I suppose, is why my father is so drawn to Anita. Apparently, he wants her to learn to play the piano, but then-even though she is just a beginner-he expects her to reach a level which no one can sustain-

To read more click here:
Forgiveness is something you pray for


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

I am thrilled for the invitation by Victoria Howard to write a guest post on her website, MUSINGS OF A ROMANTIC SUSPENSE NOVELIST.
I titled it: Characters that linger.

This is how it starts:

During the year of writing my novel, Apart From Love, I discovered several ways of advancing the story. It originated from a short story about a twelve years old boy coming face to face, for the first time in his life, with the sad spectacle of death in the family.

I set it aside, thinking I was done with it. But this character, Ben, came back to me and started chatting, chatting, chatting incessantly in my head. So I asked myself, what if I 'aged' him by fifteen years? Where would he be then? Would he still admire his father as a hero-or will he be disillusioned at that point?

Want to read more? Click here: Characters that Linger


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Don't miss this opportunity! A select group of authors has joined forces with me, to bring you amazing stories narrated by great voice actors. This spring, we invite you for an early Mother's Day picnic.. Come listen to voice clips from the audiobooks. You may win one of them!

Join us here:


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Sarah Mallery has been a singer, a calligrapher, a quilt designer, and an ESL teacher. As a writer, history is her focus and is woven into her stories with a delicate thread. I am thrilled to read her review of my novel, Apart From Love:
★★★★★ A Fine, Modern Shakespearean Tragedy, May 9, 2015
Verified Purchase

Using a lovely, lyrical prose, Uvi Poznansky gently guides the reader into the deep cavern of a dysfunctional family playing out their own form of a Shakespearean tragedy. The protagonists are four-fold: an emotionally detached father and in his wake, his emotionally bereft son; an ex-wife experiencing a serious illness, and a very young second wife, mopping up the messy pieces while struggling with her own past.

Not an easy scenario, yet Poznansky, along with beautiful descriptions, manages to portray each character with great depth and authenticity. Personally, my favorite leading figure was the second wife, Anita, who grew up with so little, yet in the midst of this highly educated and intimidating family, slowly displays her innate intelligence and ends up outshining them all. If you're looking for a book that will make you think and offers you an in-depth study into human behavior, this is for you! Highly recommended.

Get ★★★★★ Apart From Love: 
#Kindle http://BookShow.me/B006WPITP0
#Nook http://tinyurl.com/Apart-BN
#Apple https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id962197705 
#Kobo http://tinyurl.com/kobo-aprt 
#Smashwords http://tinyurl.com/smsh-aprt 
#print http://bookShow.me/0984993207
#Audio Amazon http://tinyurl.com/apart-audio-amz
#audio iTunes http://tinyurl.com/Apart-iTunes
#Audio Audible http://tinyurl.com/apart-love-audio


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Dennis Waller , filmmaker and author of several books, is recognized as an expert on spiritual experience, self-discovery, and exploring the human consciousness. He is also a Top 500 Amazon Reviewer, which is an amazing rank. I am honored that he posted this review for my novel, Apart From Love:

★★★★★ Masterfully Written, May 17, 2015
This review is from: Apart From Love (Kindle Edition)
Apart From Love by Uvi Poznansky is a testament that there are truly gifted writers out there that can create a masterpiece. Masterfully written, Apart From Love is a captivating tale told from two different perspectives giving it an air of wonder and giving the reader a fascinating journey. Not to give anything away and considering that there is an abundance of reviews giving insight into the storyline and plot, I'll save you the redundancy but I will say this, This is one of those tales that will stick with you, leaving with questions to ponder as to what exactly took place, especially in the mind of Lenny.

Get ★★★★★ Apart From Love: 
#Kindle http://BookShow.me/B006WPITP0
#Nook http://tinyurl.com/Apart-BN
#Apple https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id962197705 
#Kobo http://tinyurl.com/kobo-aprt 
#Smashwords http://tinyurl.com/smsh-aprt 
#print http://bookShow.me/0984993207
#Audio Amazon http://tinyurl.com/apart-audio-amz
#audio iTunes http://tinyurl.com/Apart-iTunes
#Audio Audible http://tinyurl.com/apart-love-audio


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Catalina Egan , author of The Bridge of Deaths , invited me graciously to come back to her blog, and rite a guest article for it. It starts with, "All of us take Truth to mean an absolute account of reality. But since we view reality through the lens of who we are, our experience, our mood at a certain time, we create multiple versions of this reality, which may or may not agree with each other--"

To read more click here:
Why history is the agreed upon lie


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Born in Potsdam, Germany, Gisela Sedlmayer Sedimayer has a love for the written word. Having moved to New Zealand and then to Austria, and having fought her cancer with the best weapon--creativity--she is the author of the Talon series, bringing the story and the characters to life over the course of several years. I am thrilled to find her review of my novel, Apart From Love:

★★★★★ Captivating story, masterfully written
Verified Purchase

Uvi Poznansky, the author of that brilliant book brings in so much understanding into Ben, as he finally comes back from years of absence from his home and family, only to find out that his father Lenny just married Anita and has a secret and the failing health of his mother, Natasha - early Alzheimer's.
A real Saga, masterfully and captivating written, about Lenny, Anita, his second wife and his first wife Natasha and Ben.

Ben, not really believing what is happening, is always looking back to his childhood, clinging at it, looking for his mother. He always thought that she went to an convention, since she was a brilliant pianist, only to find out, she went into a home. His father never had told him. Finally believing it he visits her in the home. What tenderness to make her aware of himself. But she is only looking out the window. And devastated he ran away again only just to come back at the failing health of his father.

It would take pages and pages to tell you all, all the struggles Anita and Ben has, together have, and her loneliness, and the longing of Anita to her mother.

Lenny tries to put all what is happening into a book and his last words where: "There must be some significance to all this. And it must be put in words or else, my son would open the door and I would not be ready for him."

I really enjoyed the book. Well done Uvi Poznansky

Get ★★★★★ Apart From Love: 
#Kindle http://BookShow.me/B006WPITP0
#Nook http://tinyurl.com/Apart-BN
#Apple https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id962197705 
#Kobo http://tinyurl.com/kobo-aprt 
#Smashwords http://tinyurl.com/smsh-aprt 
#print http://bookShow.me/0984993207
#Audio Amazon http://tinyurl.com/apart-audio-amz
#audio iTunes http://tinyurl.com/Apart-iTunes
#Audio Audible http://tinyurl.com/apart-love-audio


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Afterwards, I cannot figure out for certain at what point my voice has trailed off, leaving me lost in a jumble of memories, fearful to open my eyes, fearful to glance at my watch, to figure out the moment, the exact moment when I have realized that I am alone--

To read more click here:
Dad would be gone by the time I rush back


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

For a long time, I had this idea of creating a series around the events in the life of a unique family. The charters had to have not only a compelling voice, but they had to see things in an entirely different light, which would create contrasts and conflicts, as each one of them comes from a different background and has different passions, needs, and aspirations--

To read more, click here:
My new series: Still Life with Memories


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

We turned the corner and there she was, looking quite substantial in her wide, matronly body, radiating heat in the mid-morning sun. She was graced by the ample roundness of the front and rear fenders, which were shaped as puffed-out cheeks. The grille was a three-part affair with a tall center that nosed its way down in-between twin nostrils, low down on the fenders. I imagined that she knew I was coming for her--

To read more click here:
I imagined that she new I was coming for her


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Designing the cover for the audiobook edition of The White Piano I pictured the viewer on the other side of a grand piano, watching Ben, reflected in the surface of the instrument, listening to the last reverberations of the musical notes, which evoke memories in him. His hands are lifted in awe--

To read more click here:
>Cover reveal for The White Piano


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Uvi: Gnarled branches here entwine
Ghosts send shivers down your spine--

To read more click here:
Gnarled branches here entwine


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Then I turn my head-just a little-and take a peak over my shoulder. I glance real quick at that standalone mirror, which is facing away from me. And what do I see reflected there, if not something that's, like, so strange to my eyes, so unusual, that it makes me want to blink, or wipe them in awe--

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration, click here:
Ain't them three sisters gonna curse me, like witches do?


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

He can hear me inside, for sure. He can hear every note of this silvery music. It ripples all around him, wave after wave. I can tell that it's starting to sooth him. It's so full of joy, of delight, even if to him, it's coming across somewhat muffled. Like a dream in a dream, it's floating inside, into his soft, tender ear--

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration, click here:
He can hear me inside


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

And so I find myself standing here, on the threshold of where I grew up, feeling utterly awkward. I knock, and a stranger opens the door. The first thing that comes to mind: what is she doing here? The second thing: she is young, much too young for him. The third: her hair. Red--

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration by David Kudler , click here:
And so I find myself standing there, on the threshold of where I grew up


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Once I find my way back, my confusion will dissipate, somehow. I will sit down in front of my instrument, raise my hand, and let it hover, touching-not-touching the black and white keys. In turn they will start their dance, rising and sinking under my fingers. Music will come back, as it always does, flowing through my flesh, making my skin tingle. It will reverberate not only through my body but also through the air, glancing off every surface, making walls vanish, allowing my mind to soar--

To read more, click here:
What inspired The Music of Us


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

You ask, what inspired me to write my series, Still Life with Memories? The short answer is, the characters continue, every day, to reveal their secrets to me. Here is the story of one of them: Natasha.

To read more click here:
You ask, what inspired me?


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

What matters is only what's here. I touch my skin right under my breasts, which is where the little one's curled, and where he kicks, 'cause he has to. Like, he don't feel so cosy no more. Here, can you feel it? I reckon he wants me to talk to him. He can hear me inside, for sure. He can hear every note of this silvery music.

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration, click here:
He can hear me inside


----------

